# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Como dice el título de este tema, estoy buscando contactarme con diversos productores, de diversos productos agropecuarios, que estén interesados en abastecer con su producción a Supermercados Tottus. 
Contarles que en AgroFórum 2011 me reuní con las personas de Tottus -que dicho sea de paso son mis amigos del colegio- para empezar a trabajar como proveedor de dicha cadena de supermercados, ya que actualmente cuentan con camiones que distribuyen alimentos a sus locales en el Norte (Trujillo, Chiclayo y Piura) y en el Sur (Ica y Arequipa), y que no regresan con la totalidad de carga disponible en cada camión. 
Acabo de llegar hace poco de una cita temprana en el centro de acopio de Supermercados Tottus para empezar a conocer detalles de la logística que allí manejan, y está todo listo para empezar a trabajar con ellos como proveedor formal (con RUC), ya. Como les expliqué, el objetivo sería conseguir diversos productos para que los camiones de Tottus regresen de sus locales en provincias con el total de la carga disponible. 
Tottus envía 3 camiones de 10 TN a la semana hacia el Norte, y 3 camiones de 10 TN que van hacia el Sur también a la semana. Los camiones que van hacia el Norte están regresando con el 50% de su capacidad libre, y equivaldría a unas 15 TN a la semana; mientras que los camiones que vienen desde el Sur tienen capacidad para transportar 20 TN de productos desde Arequipa, y 20 TN de productos desde Ica. 
Como comprenderán, los productos que comercializa Tottus son muchísimos, por lo que estoy buscando contactarme con productores de todo tipo de cultivos, que como dije en un comienzo, estén interesados en abastecer con su producción -a largo plazo- a Supermercados Tottus. Dependiendo del producto que deseen ofrecerme, yo les enviaría la ficha técnica para ver si cumplen con las especificaciones. 
Finalmente, contarles que esta iniciativa la comienzo con un lote de uva red globe de mi padre y hermano que no pudo ser finalmente exportado, por lo que aprovecharé para hacer un seguimiento de todo el proceso para que lo vayan conociendo y familiarizándose. 
Espero contar con interesados en este tema, y sobre todo, espero poder trabajar conjuntamente con productores serios, para que tanto ustedes, como Supermercados Tottus y yo, ganemos lo que nos corresponde en la cadena de negocio... Pronto les daré más infromación al respecto. 
Saludos a todos   *Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero* bcilloniz@agroforum.peTemas similares: Busco productores de manzana para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. Tottus plantea acuerdos comerciales con pequeños productores Artículo: Pequeños productores de cinco provincias serán proveedores de supermercados al cierre del 2011 Artículo: USAID identificará pequeños productores que abastecerán a supermercados

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz. 
Saludo la iniciativa empresarial que asume, la cual significa no sólo un reto sino una experiencia de gestión empresarial y comercial que debe promoverse como alternativa a la comercialización tradicional que excluye a los pequeños productores. Creo que el tema de la formalización, la seriedad y la consistencia en la porducción es la garantía de esta iniciativa.  
Particularmente, trabajo en un proyecto en la Cuenca del Rio Lurín, donde estamos avanzando un interesante trabajo de formalización y apoyo a emprendiminetos productivos, con el aporte del BID, pormocionando las cadenas de la arveja, habas, manzana y membrillo, entre otras. De hecho estamos trabajando con organizaciones orgánicas o en transición que están en la búsqueda de mercados serios. 
Nuevamente felicito su valioso aporte. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
MSC (c) Gerencia social de Proyectos

----------


## dennis

soy comerciante en el mercado modelo de frutas en el rubro de piñas variedad selva tambien vendo para provincias estaria interesado en abastecer a los supermercados . 
romy merino vizcardo
comerciante mayorista

----------

Jcordero2014

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz. 
> Saludo la iniciativa empresarial que asume, la cual significa no sólo un reto sino una experiencia de gestión empresarial y comercial que debe promoverse como alternativa a la comercialización tradicional que excluye a los pequeños productores. Creo que el tema de la formalización, la seriedad y la consistencia en la porducción es la garantía de esta iniciativa.  
> Particularmente, trabajo en un proyecto en la Cuenca del Rio Lurín, donde estamos avanzando un interesante trabajo de formalización y apoyo a emprendiminetos productivos, con el aporte del BID, pormocionando las cadenas de la arveja, habas, manzana y membrillo, entre otras. De hecho estamos trabajando con organizaciones orgánicas o en transición que están en la búsqueda de mercados serios. 
> Nuevamente felicito su valioso aporte. 
> Saludos cordiales 
> Ing. Angelo Soto T.
> MSC (c) Gerencia social de Proyectos

 Estimado Ing. Angelo: 
Muchas gracias por las palabras... :Smile:  
Con respecto a los diversos proyectos que Ud conoce o maneja, ya sabe que cuenta con esta venta para apoyar a los pequeños productores que estén interesados en trabajar como proveedores de esta importante cadena de supermercados a largo plazo. Incluso, le comento que la gente de Tottus estaría interesada en firmar contratos con los pequeños productores para que éstos cultiven para abastecerlo duarnte todo el año y a un precio pre establecido en dichos contratos. Obviamente, el o los productores tiene que saber respetar ese acuerdo de precios cuando éste no sea el más rentable posible; pero la idea es poder brindarles la seguridad a dichos pequeños productores de que su producción será vendida formalmente durante todo el año -y sin la incertidumbre de la oscilación de precios-. 
Finalmente, decirle que por favor cuente conmigo y este portal para apoyar cualquiera de sus proyectos. 
Saludos y gracias de nuevo.   

> soy comerciante en el mercado modelo de frutas en el rubro de piñas variedad selva tambien vendo para provincias estaria interesado en abastecer a los supermercados . 
> romy merino vizcardo
> comerciante mayorista

 Estimado Romy (dennis): 
Sería cuestión de pasarle tus precios a los encargados de compra de frutas en Tottus para saber si éstos son competitivos en relación a sus proveedores, o en relación al interés que tengan por la piña que comercializas. Yo te puedo pasar la ficha técnica para que veas si cumples con las especificaciones, pero sería bueno que antes me pases algún precio por mensaje privado -aunque sea referencial- para ver si estarían interesados en tu producto, ya que la idea es contactar productores directos. 
Gracias por tu interés y espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## Hans Vallejos Lopez

Estimado, tenga Usted buen día, te saludo atentamente y a la vez para iformarte que tengo 12 ha. de terreno en chiclayo especificamente a 10 minutos de llegar a Motupe, habiles para cualquier tipo de sembrio de las cuales 6 ha ya estan con instalación con tuberia para riego tecnificado,  de ser el caso estoy dispuesto a conversar para ver que productos podemos instalar. 
Saludos.
Hans Vallejos L.
RPM *851838 hvallejosl@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado, tenga Usted buen día, te saludo atentamente y a la vez para iformarte que tengo 12 ha. de terreno en chiclayo especificamente a 10 minutos de llegar a Motupe, habiles para cualquier tipo de sembrio de las cuales 6 ha ya estan con instalación con tuberia para riego tecnificado, de ser el caso estoy dispuesto a conversar para ver que productos podemos instalar. 
> Saludos.
> Hans Vallejos L.
> RPM *851838 hvallejosl@hotmail.com

 Estimado Hans: 
Muchas gracias por responder y por tu interés acerca del tema.  
Con respecto a ello, decirte que empezaré a pedir toda la información necesaria a los de Tottus y a ustedes los productores, para empezar a negociar un posible contrato para que siembres productos en tus tierras para abastecer a esta cadena de supermercados durante todo el año. 
Sería bueno si me pudieras pasar toda la información que me pueda servir para interesar a los de Tottus, para que se sienten a negociar con nosotros sobre esta posibilidad de negocio; así que sería útil para mí que me enviés fotos del campo, de tus instalaciones, y copia de documentos que te acrediten como dueño del terreno, etc, para pasarles dicha información a los de Tottus. 
En todo caso, dame unos días para que me expliquen cuáles serían los requisitos para sentarse a negociar; pero te comento que te tendré en cuenta apenas consiga la información que me falta para seguir con los interesados en esta opción de negocio. 
Te mantendré informado a la brevedad y a través de este tema. Cualquier asunto privado, me puedes escribir por mensaje privado o a mi correo personal que figura en el primer mensaje -más arriba-. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Buen día Sr. Cilloniz,*
> Mi nombre es Ricardo La Rosa y quiero formar parte de la familia de Totus, ya que somos comerciantes mayoristas de ajos, tanto enteros como pelados, porque actualmente existen intermediarios que nos compran ajos a nosotos para luego distribuirlos a los supermercados, con lo que así la venta sería mas directa, además que ya está cercano el traslado al nuevo Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita en el cual existirán pabellones de logística exclusivos para supermercados, los cuales permitirán un mejor traslado de los productos y mejorar nuestra atención hacia ustedes, esperando formar lazos más fuertes de negocios me despido.  *Ricardo La Rosa Figueroa* Ajos Adelita © 2011
> Cel: 9880-36002 RPM: #040044  *http://www.ajosadelita.com/* *Mercado Mayorista Nº1 - Almacén 10-A - La Victoria*  *Lima - Perú*

 Estimado Ricardo: 
Gracias por tu interés y tu propuesta para trabajar juntos en este proyecto. 
Quiero aclararte para empezar que la venta a Tottus se realizaría a través de mi empresa, ya que ellos lo que pretenden es no tener que ocuparse de tantos proveedores distintos, y por eso mi tarea es buscar distintos productores o mayoristas que deseen colocar sus productos, pero a través mío. Sin embargo, la oportunidad está en tener a un cliente como Tottus que demanda constantemente productos del agro, para que tengas una alternativa de venta para los ajos que comercializas durante todo el año. 
Te recuerdo que mi compromiso es tratar de ayudar a ambas partes -productores/mayoristas y supermercados Tottus- para que ambos consigan un buen precio. Es decir, que mi objetivo sería que consigas un mejor precio para tus ajos que el que vienes consiguiendo con tus compradores regulares, y que a la vez Tottus obtenga un producto que tenga un precio competitivo para que ellos también puedan ganar. 
En la siguiente respuesta voy a publicar los requerimietos de Tottus para que puedan calcular bien sus precios, los cuáles deberán enviarme para yo negociar con la gente de Tottus. 
Te mantendré informado a través de este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Les detallo a continuación los requisitos para poder proveer a SuperMercados Tottus, a través de mi empresa. 
1) Que el producto cumpla con las especificaciones de la ficha técnica.
2) Que el producto se entregue en el centro de acopio o supermercado de Tottus más cercano, a la hora indicada.
3) Que el producto se entregue en las jabas de Tottus (Costo de alquiler: S/.0.07 cada una x día)
4) Que el precio y la factura estén sin I.G.V.
5) Aceptar condiciones de pago  de 7 a 12 días. 
Los interesados pueden contestar este tema para enviarles la ficha técnica a sus correos personales. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Con respecto a la posibilidad de producir por contrato para supermercados Tottus, conversé hace poco con la persona encargada y me dijo que antes es necesario haber cumplido como proveedor regular mío durante al menos unos 6 meses, antes de sentarse a negociar con ellos esta modalidad de negocio. 
La idea es establecer una relación comercial seria con ellos durante dicho periodo de tiempo, para que en función de dicha seriedad y de la calidad de los productos que ustedes me provean, ellos se sienten negociar un contrato donde les aseguren un precio fijo por su producción durante todo el año. Es decir, que primero hay que demostrar calidad y seriedad para poder concretar esta propuesta que planteé unas respuestas atrás. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado, tenga Usted buen día, te saludo atentamente y a la vez para iformarte que tengo 12 ha. de terreno en chiclayo especificamente a 10 minutos de llegar a Motupe, habiles para cualquier tipo de sembrio de las cuales 6 ha ya estan con instalación con tuberia para riego tecnificado, de ser el caso estoy dispuesto a conversar para ver que productos podemos instalar. 
> Saludos.
> Hans Vallejos L.
> RPM *851838 hvallejosl@hotmail.com

 Estimado Hans: 
Retomando tu respuesta a este tema, comentarte que lo ideal sería que cultives un producto que sepas manejar adecuadamente, y de preferencia, que tenga buenos precios y buena demanda. Como expliqué en la respuesta anterior, para sentarse a negociar un contrato como productor de Tottus, tienes que primero haberles proveído productos a través mío durante algún tiempo, ya que como dije, ellos necesitan ver seriedad y buenos productos antes de firmar contratos con distintos productores. 
Cualquier información adicional que necesites, no dudes en comunicarte conmigo. Y ya sabes que cuentas con este foro  también para todo el tema del manejo y comercialización del cultivo o cultivos que elijas sembrar en tu campo. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------

jpereda789

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> soy comerciante en el mercado modelo de frutas en el rubro de piñas variedad selva tambien vendo para provincias estaria interesado en abastecer a los supermercados . 
> romy merino vizcardo
> comerciante mayorista

 Te acabo de enviar la ficha técnica de piña hawaii a tu correo personal, y he pedido las fichas de las demás variedades de piña para pasártelas también. 
Saludos   

> *Buen día Sr. Cilloniz,*
> Mi nombre es Ricardo La Rosa y quiero formar parte de la familia de Totus, ya que somos comerciantes mayoristas de ajos, tanto enteros como pelados, porque actualmente existen intermediarios que nos compran ajos a nosotos para luego distribuirlos a los supermercados, con lo que así la venta sería mas directa, además que ya está cercano el traslado al nuevo Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita en el cual existirán pabellones de logística exclusivos para supermercados, los cuales permitirán un mejor traslado de los productos y mejorar nuestra atención hacia ustedes, esperando formar lazos más fuertes de negocios me despido.  *Ricardo La Rosa Figueroa* Ajos Adelita © 2011 Cel: 9880-36002 RPM: #040044  *http://www.ajosadelita.com/* *Mercado Mayorista Nº1 - Almacén 10-A - La Victoria*  *Lima - Perú*

 Te acabo de enviar también la ficha técnica de ajo a tu correo personal. 
Saludos

----------


## DANY

Estimado Sr. Bruno Cilloniz , tengo terrenos 6 (Ha) goteo, para producir cebolla y  maiz choclo serrano, y otros  la ubicación esta en la irrigacion yuramayo ( sta rita de siguas - Arequipa)  con buena calidad de agua con exigencias para B.P.A. , esta a 15 minutos de la panamericana con buen aceso a movilidad, y desearia saber cuales son los requisitos para poder abastecer a los mercados tottus y que fichas necesitaria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Bruno Cilloniz , tengo terrenos 6 (Ha) goteo, para producir cebolla y maiz choclo serrano, y otros la ubicación esta en la irrigacion yuramayo ( sta rita de siguas - Arequipa) con buena calidad de agua con exigencias para B.P.A. , esta a 15 minutos de la panamericana con buen aceso a movilidad, y desearia saber cuales son los requisitos para poder abastecer a los mercados tottus y que fichas necesitaria

 Hola DANY: 
Gracias por responder. Los requisitos están en la primera página de este tema, pero las vuelvo a copiar aquí para ti y los demás usuarios del foro. 
1) Que el producto cumpla con las especificaciones de la ficha técnica.
2) Que el producto se entregue en el centro de acopio o supermercado de Tottus más cercano, a la hora indicada.
3) Que el producto se entregue en las jabas de Tottus (Costo de alquiler: S/.0.07 cada una x día)
4) Que el precio y la factura estén sin I.G.V.
5) Aceptar condiciones de pago de 7 a 12 días. 
Sobre las fichas técnicas, tú me tienes que decir los productos que te gustaría vender a Tottus -a través mío como proveedor-, para luego yo enviarte las fichas técnicas de dichos productos, para que verifiques si éstos califican según las especificaciones requeridas por Tottus. 
Si te interesa la propuesta, me respondes a través de este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## juandy

Estimado Bruno Cilloniz, 
Soy productor de granadilla y rocoto en seja de selva (Junin) y he revisado los requisitos que se necesitan para vender a tottus y me interesa el tema. Haber si me puedes enviar la ficha tecnica u otros requisitos que puedo ir evaluando. 
saludos 
Juan Diaz
cel: 995509622
mail. juandy17@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno Cilloniz, 
> Soy productor de granadilla y rocoto en seja de selva (Junin) y he revisado los requisitos que se necesitan para vender a tottus y me interesa el tema. Haber si me puedes enviar la ficha tecnica u otros requisitos que puedo ir evaluando. 
> saludos 
> Juan Diaz
> cel: 995509622
> mail. juandy17@hotmail.com

 Estimado Juan: 
Muchas gracias por tu interés en el tema, y qué gusto saber que productores de la seja de selva de Junín están conectados a este foro. Por favor, avísale a todos los interesados por allá que participen tamabién en AgroFórum.pe.  :Smile:  
Voy a solicitar las fichas técnicas de los productos que me mencionas y te las envío a tu correo personal apenas me las pasen, para que sigas evaluando esta opción de venta. 
Recuerda que la idea es obtener un mejor precio para tus productos, y que cuentes con un cliente formal como Tottus para que puedas abastecerlos durante todo el año. Ahora, recuerda que ellos también tienen que ganar cuando vendan tus productos al consumidor, así que la idea es que también me des un precio competitivo para que ellos acepten. 
Estamos en contacto a través de correos, o a través de este tema -al cual ya estás suscrito-.  
Gracias y saludos. 
PD: Sería útil para la negocociación con la gente de Tottus, que me vayas mandando algunas fotos de tus grandillas y rocotos, y si es posible también , las fotos de los campos donde los cultivas.

----------

juandy

----------


## juandy

Estimado Bruno,  
Agradezco tu pronta respuesta, y efectivamente la gente de la zona esta bastante interesada en el tema pero como comprenderas por la distancia y que el acceso a internet es limitado no toda la gente esta al dia, pero seguire tus consejos de insentivar a la gente. Como te comente yo produsco una buena parte de la produccion total pero la mayoria se dedica a la produccion de rocoto y unos cuantos a granadilla. Recientemente en la zona se esta sembrando granadilla por el problema en oxapampa, en mi zona no existen enfermedades en comparacion con oxapampa, y la produccion es muy buena, pero toda la produccion se realiza a mayoristas y no directamente. Te enviare las fotos que me solicitaste. 
saludos 
Juan Diaz Ayala
mail. juandy17@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno,  
> Agradezco tu pronta respuesta, y efectivamente la gente de la zona esta bastante interesada en el tema pero como comprenderas por la distancia y que el acceso a internet es limitado no toda la gente esta al dia, pero seguire tus consejos de insentivar a la gente. Como te comente yo produsco una buena parte de la produccion total pero la mayoria se dedica a la produccion de rocoto y unos cuantos a granadilla. Recientemente en la zona se esta sembrando granadilla por el problema en oxapampa, en mi zona no existen enfermedades en comparacion con oxapampa, y la produccion es muy buena, pero toda la produccion se realiza a mayoristas y no directamente. Te enviare las fotos que me solicitaste. 
> saludos 
> Juan Diaz Ayala
> mail. juandy17@hotmail.com

  
Estimado Juan: 
Te acabo de enviar las fichas técnicas de granadilla y rocoto, para que las revises y veas si tus productos califican.  
Con respecto a lo que me comentas del acceso a Internet en tu zona, pues pienso que es una limitante para los productores de allí no poder contar con una conexión en sus oficinas, ya que es una herramienta muy importante hoy en día para encontar clientes sin necesidad de moverte de tu hogar u centro de trabajo, lo que seguramente les permitiría obtener mejores precios. 
Espero que el Estado -con este cambio de gobierno- haga algo más por conectar mejor a nuestros productores con el resto del mundo; ya sea con caminos y carretaras para distribuir sus productos a nivel nacional e internacional, o con conexiones de red que permitan el acceso a Internet en las zonas rurales sonde se cultivan diversos productos del agro peruano. 
Estamos en contacto, y gracias por tu colaboración. 
Bruno

----------


## CMORALES

Estoy interesado, soy del Valle Bajo Piura, Tenemos experiencia en Camote, cebolla, Tomate, Sandia, melon, una vez sembre apio pero por mercado se perdio, tambien Col, Coloflor, Lenteja Verde, porsupuesto q debe ser organico., agradecere se me envie una lista de los productos q desearia en Piura.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy interesado, soy del Valle Bajo Piura, Tenemos experiencia en Camote, cebolla, Tomate, Sandia, melon, una vez sembre apio pero por mercado se perdio, tambien Col, Coloflor, Lenteja Verde, porsupuesto q debe ser organico., agradecere se me envie una lista de los productos q desearia en Piura.

 Estimado CMORALES: 
Gracias por tu interés en el tema. Como comprenderás, todos los productos que mencionas los podrías colocar en Tottus, si es que tus precios son competitivos para ellos. Voy a solicitar las fichas de cada uno de los productos que mencionas y te las envío a tu correo personal para que veas si tus productos califican para abastecer a esta cadena de supermercados. Si tus productos califican, podrías enviarme fotos y hasta incluso muestras para que la negociación con ellos sea más fácil. 
Si me aprueban el producto, sólo faltaría negociar un precio entre ambas partes para que empieces a proveerles a través de mi empresa. Como les vengo diciendo a todos, la idea es que obtengan un mejor precio por sus productos y que cuenten con un comprador serio y formal como Tottus para que los abastescan durante todo el año con sus productos, pero recuerda que ellos también tienen que ganar cuando vendan tu producto al consumidor final. 
En ese sentido, mi trabajo es tratar de conciliar a ambas partes, para que ambos salgan contentos con la operación. Si la oferta no es atractiva para alguna de las partes, se puede renegociar; pero si no se llega a un acuerdo, no habría ningún problema en que vendas tu producción a otro cliente. 
Ahora, para que puedas cerrar un contrato como productor/proveedor de Tottus, debes primero demostrarles seriedad y calidad en tus productos a través de las compras que te hagan a través mío, así que tengan eso en cuenta si quieren establecer una relación comercial de largo plazo con esta importante cadena de supermercados, pues la idea es llenar los camiones que envían a Piura con los productos de la zona. 
Te aviso cuando te haya enviado las fichas y te mantengo informado a través de este tema. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

Hola sr cillonis, soy ing agronomo y productor de diferentes cultivos y estoy interesado en intervenir en la cadena como proveedor yaque en esta zona del bajo chira - paita se producen cultivos como: Zanahoria, berrettaga, culantro, lechuga, aji escabeche y picante, maiz morado, maiz choclo, camote, zapallo, yuca, maracuya. Espero me envie la ficha tecnica a mi correo coronadoa666@hotmail.com y cordinar para  concretar la cadena que beneficiara a muchos productores de la zona y su empresa.
Saludos
ing. Jose coronado
cel 969569818

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola sr cillonis, soy ing agronomo y productor de diferentes cultivos y estoy interesado en intervenir en la cadena como proveedor yaque en esta zona del bajo chira - paita se producen cultivos como: Zanahoria, berrettaga, culantro, lechuga, aji escabeche y picante, maiz morado, maiz choclo, camote, zapallo, yuca, maracuya. Espero me envie la ficha tecnica a mi correo coronadoa666@hotmail.com y cordinar para concretar la cadena que beneficiara a muchos productores de la zona y su empresa.
> Saludos
> ing. Jose coronado
> cel 969569818

 Estimado JOSE ALBERTO: 
Muchas gracias por tambien interesarte en este tema, que al final va a ser muy parecido al tema del camote, pero con algunas diferencias en cuanto a volumenes y requerimientos. 
Voy a solicitar las fichas de los productos que has mencionado, asi que si tienes algun otro producto que te interese comercializar a Tottus, me avisas para tambien conseguirte las fichas tecnicas. 
Si la cosa camina bien entre nosotros, te hago el puente para que seas proveedor directo de Tottus, pero ellos necesitan primero conocer la calidad de tus productos y la seriedad con la que trabajas como productor/proveedor, para finalmente cerrar un contrato contigo directamente. 
Tambien se tata de una gran oportunidad para ti, ya que podrias terminar haciendo mi trabajo, al representar a distintos productores de tu zona. Espero que todo nos salga bien en un principio, para poder seguir trabajando como socios de cara al futuro. 
Muchas gracias por tu interes y colaboracion. 
Saludos. 
Bruno

----------


## jorge luis remigio tavara

hola Bruno,te felicito y me da mucho gusto  de las oportunidades que les das a las personas que estan en el area agricola,ya que de una u otra forma estas generando muchas fuentes de trabajo , a la vez solucionando los problemas del comercio en diferentes cultivos.Bueno mi nombre es: Jorge Luis Remigio Tavara ,Ing Agronomo,productor  de camote ,hortalizas y algunos frutales como la Maracuya,soy amigo de Jose Alberto Coronado,pues el dia de ayer estuvo comentando de la pagina de Agroforum,y estube leyendo las oprtunidades que nos ofreces ,desde su correo enviamos algunas fotos, y comentarios del cultivo que tienes  mucho interes  como es el camote  y demas cultivos,y junto con Coronado somos ingenieros y a la vez productores de esos cultivos,pero hasta el momento no hemos tenido la oportunidad  de encontrar el mercado justo a nuestros productos.Esperamos que tus proyectos  se consoliden,que sera de mucha ayuda.y aunque no me creas tu ya me conoces por fotografia, pues la persona que aparece  con la variedad del camote en la foto soy yo.Me despido esperando  seguir en contacto. 
Atentamente 
JORGE LUIS REMIGIO TAVARA jorgeluis2081@homail.com
cel:968087105

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola Bruno,te felicito y me da mucho gusto de las oportunidades que les das a las personas que estan en el area agricola,ya que de una u otra forma estas generando muchas fuentes de trabajo , a la vez solucionando los problemas del comercio en diferentes cultivos.Bueno mi nombre es: Jorge Luis Remigio Tavara ,Ing Agronomo,productor de camote ,hortalizas y algunos frutales como la Maracuya,soy amigo de Jose Alberto Coronado,pues el dia de ayer estuvo comentando de la pagina de Agroforum,y estube leyendo las oprtunidades que nos ofreces ,desde su correo enviamos algunas fotos, y comentarios del cultivo que tienes mucho interes como es el camote y demas cultivos,y junto con Coronado somos ingenieros y a la vez productores de esos cultivos,pero hasta el momento no hemos tenido la oportunidad de encontrar el mercado justo a nuestros productos.Esperamos que tus proyectos se consoliden,que sera de mucha ayuda.y aunque no me creas tu ya me conoces por fotografia, pues la persona que aparece con la variedad del camote en la foto soy yo.Me despido esperando seguir en contacto. 
> Atentamente 
> JORGE LUIS REMIGIO TAVARA jorgeluis2081@homail.com
> cel:968087105

 Estimado Jorge Luis: 
Muchas gracias por las palabras... :Smile:  
Al respecto, aprovecho para comentarte a ti y a todos los usuarios del AgroFórum.pe, que precisamente este foro ha sido pensado para fomentar e impulsar a la agricultura peruana en general, apoyando específicamente en aspectos como los que bien has mencionado tú, como pueden ser la generación de puestos de trabajo en el sector agropecuario del Perú y brindar una nueva alternativa a los productores, mayoristas y minoristas de diversos productos para que los puedan comercializar de manera "virtual". 
Si bien este foro se trata de una muy buena oportunidad para mí como profesional -al abrirme muchas y nuevas puertas- otra de las razones por las que vengo haciendo esto, es porque yo soy el principal promotor de este portal, y lo que pretendo también -aparte de hacer negocios y ayudarlos con la comercialización- es que ustedes mismos aprendan a utilizar esta herramienta informática para sus propios intereses o para solucionar los problemas que se les presenten desde diversos ámbitos del sector agropecuario. 
Es verdad que se trata una excelente herramienta para solucionar algunos problemas inmediatos de comercialización, pero créeme -y créanme- que tiene muchísimas otras utilidades, sólo que yo no las puedo explotar tanto por no ser alguien capacitado en temas técnicos de agricultura. Por ejemplo, este foro es una excelente herramienta para recibir asistencia técnica virtual, pero hace falta que los usuarios hagan "seguimientos" a los procesos de cultivo que manejan, para que los usuarios cuenten con toda la información necesaria para asistir técnicamente desde la comodidad de sus hogares u oficinas. 
Yo sé que es difícil romper los esquemos con los que se viene trabajando desde hace años, pero como te digo, una de mis tareas -aparte de apoyarlos como pueda en temas de comercialización- es que el slogan de esta página (Tu "agro-herramienta virtual") cale en sus mentes para que entiendan que ésta es otra herramienta más al servicio del agricultor peruano y las personas que directa o indirectamente trabajamos en este sector de la economía nacional, que sigue creciendo a pasos agigantados. 
Quiero finalmente decirte, que tanto tú como JOSE ALBERTO, pueden contar con mi apoyo para tratar de ayudarlos a colocar los diversos productos que cultivan en Hipermercados Tottus, y si las oportunidades dan para más, por qué no ayudarlos a colocar sus productos en el exterior también -siempre y cuando cumplamos con todos los requisitos-. 
Voy a solicitar las fichas técnicas de los productos que me comentan vienen cultivando allá en Piura, para enviárselas inmediantemente y que analicen si estarían en capcidad de abastecer a Hipermercados Tottus. Mi intención con ello, es ayudarlos a encontrar mejores precios para sus productos, e incluso dejar las cosas listas para que en un futuro cercano puedan ser proveedores directos de Tottus, que es lo que finalmente quieren lograr los que manejan esta cadena de supermercados. 
Estamos en contacto, y los mantengo también informados sobre los proyectos de exportación, para ver si podríamos trabajar conjuntamente para abastecer a los clientes que me contacten. 
Saludos. 
Bruno

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

Hola sr. Bruno, esta muy interesante esto del tottus, aca en la zona se producen varias cultivos horticolas, por lo que podriamos concretarlo si me envia la fichas tecnicas de los cultivos para poder analizarlos, entre las hortalizas que tambien se producen tenemos: Col o repollo, coliflor, tomate, cebolla y leguminosas como frejol de palo, habas, zarandajas que pueden ser en grano seco o verde (mayormente es en verde).
Yo por mi parte estoy por sembrar  maiz morado y quisiera saber si tambien compras este cultivo y en que cantidad, y si  tienes la ficha tecnica me gustaria tenerla, como tambien de los demas cultivos.
Saludos

----------


## hernanrj

Estimado Bruno;
Me interesaría participar, tengo un pequeño establo y un campo de 14 Has, puedo proveer de camote y hortalizas todo el año. Enviame las fichas técnicas.
Saludos
Hernán

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno;
> Me interesaría participar, tengo un pequeño establo y un campo de 14 Has, puedo proveer de camote y hortalizas todo el año. Enviame las fichas técnicas.
> Saludos
> Hernán

 Hola Hernán: 
Me podrías decir qué variedad de camote es y a qué hortalizas te refieres, para poder pedir específicamente esas fichas técnicas a los de Tottus. Gracias por el interés. 
Saludos

----------


## hernanrj

> Hola Hernán: 
> Me podrías decir qué variedad de camote es y a qué hortalizas te refieres, para poder pedir específicamente esas fichas técnicas a los de Tottus. Gracias por el interés. 
> Saludos

  
Bruno
Gracias por tu respuesta, y felicito tu iniciativa, es muy interesante lo que planteas recibir ayuda tecnica a traves del foro, estoy dispuesto en una proxima siembra hacer un seguimiento con imagenes y hacer consultas.
De camote he cultivado varios tipos y aprovecho las hojas como forraje. Puedo vender a Tottus bien amarillo o morado.
En cuanto a hortalizas tengo experiencia con choclo blanco podrias enviarme las fichas respectivas.
Saludos
Hernan

----------


## alex valdivia

Buenos Tardes. 
Mira yo soy productor de frijol canario camanejo si tu me das un precio establecido interesante para mi y para ti cosa que podemos conversar y que el volumen sea interesante yo te puedo abastecer todo el año la misma calidad frijol seleccionado durante todo el año , respondeme cuanto antes ya que estamos planificando la nueva siembra de nuestros fundos en camana y barranca, tengo experiencia en trabajar con precio establecidos y siempre los he cumplido ya que hemos trabajado con empresas exportadoras de alcachofa COPEMUR, DANPER AREQUIPA, y nunca hemos tenido problemas, ademas podemos desarrollar el abastecimeinto del arroz tacuary extra premiun que solo camana es el unico productor a nivel nacional contamos con maquina especial para desarrollar este campo.
saludos.

----------


## Agroseed

Estimado Sr Cilloniz; 
Me interesaría participar, soy ingeniero agronomo y arriendo parcelas para la producciòn de Maiz choclo, zapallo macre y pallar (cosecha verde o grano seco). En el valle de Oqkg en la ciudad de Ica. Enviame las fichas técnicas.
Saludos. 
Ing Jaime Soto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno
> Gracias por tu respuesta, y felicito tu iniciativa, es muy interesante lo que planteas recibir ayuda tecnica a traves del foro, estoy dispuesto en una proxima siembra hacer un seguimiento con imagenes y hacer consultas.
> De camote he cultivado varios tipos y aprovecho las hojas como forraje. Puedo vender a Tottus bien amarillo o morado.
> En cuanto a hortalizas tengo experiencia con choclo blanco podrias enviarme las fichas respectivas.
> Saludos
> Hernan

 Hola Hernán: 
Te acabo de mandar las fichas técnicas a tu correo personal. Necesitaría tus precios y volúmenes para presentarlos a los de Tottus y negociar con ellos.  
Cualquier cosa, estoy para servirte. Saludos. 
Bruno   

> Buenos Tardes. 
> Mira yo soy productor de frijol canario camanejo si tu me das un precio establecido interesante para mi y para ti cosa que podemos conversar y que el volumen sea interesante yo te puedo abastecer todo el año la misma calidad frijol seleccionado durante todo el año , respondeme cuanto antes ya que estamos planificando la nueva siembra de nuestros fundos en camana y barranca, tengo experiencia en trabajar con precio establecidos y siempre los he cumplido ya que hemos trabajado con empresas exportadoras de alcachofa COPEMUR, DANPER AREQUIPA, y nunca hemos tenido problemas, ademas podemos desarrollar el abastecimeinto del arroz tacuary extra premiun que solo camana es el unico productor a nivel nacional contamos con maquina especial para desarrollar este campo.
> saludos.

 Estimado Alex: 
Muchas gracias por la propuesta. Al respecto, te comento que tengo que conversar con los de Tottus al respecto para saber si compran frijol a granel y en qué volúmenes. Te respondo a la brevedad, pero podríamos conversar en un tema aparte para ayudarte a comercializar tu producción de frijol y arroz. Es cuestión de plantear el tema, discutirlo y analizarlo, y ver si podemos venderlo a un precio justo y rentable. De todas formas, veré qué me dicen en Tottus sobre tus productos, porque yo estoy más enfocado en lo que es frutas y verduras. 
Me interesa el tema de trabajar a largo plazo con un productor serio y confiable, pero tal vez si pudieras cultivar otros productos.  
Saludos, y estamos en contacto para ver qué podemos hacer al respecto. 
Bruno   

> Estimado Sr Cilloniz; 
> Me interesaría participar, soy ingeniero agronomo y arriendo parcelas para la producciòn de Maiz choclo, zapallo macre y pallar (cosecha verde o grano seco). En el valle de Oqkg en la ciudad de Ica. Enviame las fichas técnicas.
> Saludos. 
> Ing Jaime Soto

 Estimado Ing. Jaime: 
Te voy a enviar una ficha de choclo serrano -que es lo que tengo en este momento- y zapallo macre a tu correo personal, pero déjame ver el tema de los pallares para darte una respuesta. Y al igual que Alex, te sugiero crear un nuevo tema para ver si te podemos ayudar a comercializar tu producción de pallares por otro lado también. Si en Tottus están interesados, te envío la FT también a tu correo personal. 
Saludos y muchas gracias por el interés. 
Bruno 
PD: Me repites por favor el nombre del valle... :Confused:

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

EStimado Sr. Bruno: 
Respecto a los productos agroindustriales, habría posibilidad de ver una tratativa con TOTUS???? 
Le comento que en la Cuenca media del río Lurín, en la zona de Antioquía, venimos apoyando a un grupo de empresarias que se han dedicado a la transofmración de la manzana y membrillo, contando con registros sanitarios y debidamente formalizadas.
Cuentancon una moderna planta de porcesamiento la cual fue producto de un concurso que ganaron con CODESPA de España. 
Actualmente, venimos buscando nuevos mercados, serios para estos productos que son de altísima calidad, considerando el proceso a base de fruta fresca de la zona. 
Los productos en mención son: mermelada de manzana, mermelada de mebrillo, compota o puré de manzana, néstar de manzana y membrillo y membrillo en almibar. 
Ojalá pudieramos coordinar una visita  a la zona que está a 2 horas de lima. 
Aprovecho para mencionarle que en la cuenca alta, hay un grupo de próductores que ha sembrado ya hace 3 meses papa nativa del cuzco, y naturalmente sería importante para nuestro proyecto buscar mercado potenciales para fomentar esta iniciativa y difundirla en la zona. Tenemos el apoyo de los alcaldes de la zona quienes viene promoviendo el desarrollo económico a pesar de los bajos presupuestos asignados. 
Atentamente, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
CENTRO GLOBAL PARA EL DESARROLLO Y LA DEMOCRACIA

----------


## alex valdivia

> Buenos Tardes. 
> Mira yo soy productor de frijol canario camanejo si tu me das un precio establecido interesante para mi y para ti cosa que podemos conversar y que el volumen sea interesante yo te puedo abastecer todo el año la misma calidad frijol seleccionado durante todo el año , respondeme cuanto antes ya que estamos planificando la nueva siembra de nuestros fundos en camana y barranca, tengo experiencia en trabajar con precio establecidos y siempre los he cumplido ya que hemos trabajado con empresas exportadoras de alcachofa COPEMUR, DANPER AREQUIPA, y nunca hemos tenido problemas, ademas podemos desarrollar el abastecimeinto del arroz tacuary extra premiun que solo camana es el unico productor a nivel nacional contamos con maquina especial para desarrollar este campo.
> saludos.

 Buenas noches.
me gustaria saber si siguen interesados en buscar proveedores ya que no encuentro respueta afirmativa o negativa a las ultimas propuestas a este foro, seria bueno que si ya tiene todo cerrado informen o para no crear falsos intereses por parte de los productores agricolas.
gracias.

----------


## alex valdivia

Bruno. 
disculpa no me habia dado cuenta que ya me habias contestado es que no me llego la respuesta a mi mail y no revise bien en el foro te presento mis disculpas.
mira cuento con una embolsadora de granos que sirve para embolsar frijol, arroz etc. ademas cuento con un molino arrocero en camana , seria bueno que me indiques que productos ademas del arroz y frijol estas interesado en negociar ya que tambien tenemos experienca en otros productos como la cebolla, tomate, zapallo es mas tengo una idea muy buena que estoy seguro va a pegar en lima sobre un tipo de zapallo de exquisito sabor que daria la hora en lima, seria bueno que te comuniques a mi mail ya que la otra semana voy a estar en lima.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> EStimado Sr. Bruno: 
> Respecto a los productos agroindustriales, habría posibilidad de ver una tratativa con TOTUS???? 
> Le comento que en la Cuenca media del río Lurín, en la zona de Antioquía, venimos apoyando a un grupo de empresarias que se han dedicado a la transofmración de la manzana y membrillo, contando con registros sanitarios y debidamente formalizadas.
> Cuentancon una moderna planta de porcesamiento la cual fue producto de un concurso que ganaron con CODESPA de España. 
> Actualmente, venimos buscando nuevos mercados, serios para estos productos que son de altísima calidad, considerando el proceso a base de fruta fresca de la zona. 
> Los productos en mención son: mermelada de manzana, mermelada de mebrillo, compota o puré de manzana, néstar de manzana y membrillo y membrillo en almibar. 
> Ojalá pudieramos coordinar una visita a la zona que está a 2 horas de lima. 
> Aprovecho para mencionarle que en la cuenca alta, hay un grupo de próductores que ha sembrado ya hace 3 meses papa nativa del cuzco, y naturalmente sería importante para nuestro proyecto buscar mercado potenciales para fomentar esta iniciativa y difundirla en la zona. Tenemos el apoyo de los alcaldes de la zona quienes viene promoviendo el desarrollo económico a pesar de los bajos presupuestos asignados. 
> Atentamente, 
> ...

 Estimado Ing. Angelo: 
Definitivamente estaría muy complacido en tratar de ayudarlos a colocar los productos que menciona en Tottus, ya que efectivamente también tenía pensado ofrecerles algunos productos agroindustriales que pronto voy a empezar a distribuir en Lima, así que sería una buena ocasión para ayudarlos con el tema. 
Sólo haría falta que me pasen alguna especie de ficha técnica, algunas muestras y que todos los documentos necesarios estén en orden, como el registro sanitario por ejemplo. 
Por otra parte, yo puedo ver por otros lados también la manera de tratar de colocar dichos productos en posibles mercados o directamente a posibles consumidores, pero necesito contar con toda la información de los productos para poder venderlos de manera adecuada. 
Por último, quería pedirle que por favor me ayude a fomentar el uso de este foro entre los distintos productores que conoce -tanto de productos agropecuarios como de productos agroindustriales- para que ellos mismos también empiecen a manejar el tema de la comercialización vía Internet -si es que tienen una conexión disponible-. 
En ese sentido, creo que sería útil para los productores que asesora, que empiecen a anunciar sus productos aquí en AgroFórum.pe, para que puedan difundir lo que ellos producen y comercializan. Es muy importante que los productores empiecen a manejar el tema de la comercialización vía Internet, para que obtengan mejores resultados en las ventas de sus productos, por lo que le pido su ayuda en fomentar esta herramienta de ventas. 
Saludos, y espero su respuesta al respecto. Lo de las papas nativas, sigue en pie; así que tendríamos que conversar sobre precios para ver si podríamos venderle a este cliente que conozco. 
Bruno   

> Buenas noches.
> me gustaria saber si siguen interesados en buscar proveedores ya que no encuentro respueta afirmativa o negativa a las ultimas propuestas a este foro, seria bueno que si ya tiene todo cerrado informen o para no crear falsos intereses por parte de los productores agricolas.
> gracias.

  :Mad: ... :Frown: ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... :Stick Out Tongue: .... jejejeje. ¡Tranquilo Alex! De ninguna manera pretenderé jamás generar falsas expectativas entre mis usuarios, ya que yo soy de los que prefiere decir "NO" de frente, antes que andar toreando a la gente. 
Aprovecho para contarle a todos los usuarios que actualmente vengo siendo un "pulpo multioficios" y no siempre puedo dar una respuesta rápida a todos. Incluso, yo también me percaté ayer -o antes de ayer- que no te había respondido ni a ti, ni a otros dos usuarios que habían respodido este mismo tema, por lo que les pido un poco de paciencia y buen humor para "recordarme" que no han recibido una respuesta aún. De esa manera, yo respondo inmediatamemente  :Wink: .   

> Bruno. 
> disculpa no me habia dado cuenta que ya me habias contestado es que no me llego la respuesta a mi mail y no revise bien en el foro te presento mis disculpas.
> mira cuento con una embolsadora de granos que sirve para embolsar frijol, arroz etc. ademas cuento con un molino arrocero en camana , seria bueno que me indiques que productos ademas del arroz y frijol estas interesado en negociar ya que tambien tenemos experienca en otros productos como la cebolla, tomate, zapallo es mas tengo una idea muy buena que estoy seguro va a pegar en lima sobre un tipo de zapallo de exquisito sabor que daria la hora en lima, seria bueno que te comuniques a mi mail ya que la otra semana voy a estar en lima.

 Estimado Alex: 
Como te decía, el tema de arroz y otros granos me gustaría verlo contigo -y con los demás usuarios interesados- en otro tema nuevo, ya que me parece que lo tenemos que manejar de manera distinta, ya que en Tottus no compran grandes volúmenes de estos productos. 
Con respecto a los demás que mencionas -cebolla, tomate, zapallo-, está vigente la propuesta de colocarlos en Tottus, si cumplimos con la ficha técnica y los precios que les ofrecemos son competitivos para ellos. 
Te voy a pasar las fichas de cebolla, tomate y zapallos que tengo para que las revises. Si cumples con los requisitos, lo que faltaría sería ver el tema de precios y logística para ver si logramos venderles dichos productos. 
Con respecto a lo tu idea, soy todo oído -ojos- para saber de qué se trata y ver si te puedo ayudar de alguna manera. 
Saludos y espero tu respuesta. 
Bruno

----------


## cocoRamos

Estimado Bruno,
Veo muy interesante la propuesta que plantea, dada la inestabilidad del mercado nacional en cuanto a precios. Seria muy interesante que los agricultores puedan proyectarse a largo plazo con sus productos manteniendo precios estables por el tiempo,  nosotros nos encontramos en la zona del norte chico. Producimos cultivos  para el mercado local y extranjero producimos cebolla roja, cebolla amarilla, ajo, páprika, panca, guajillo, pimiento, camote piel morada, frijol castilla y zapallo y vamos a iniciar siembras de chile ancho este año. Actualmente estamos iniciando siembras de cebolla tanto roja como amarilla. Me interesaría mucho contar con las fichas técnicas de los productos respetivos.  
Saludos. 
Jorge Ramos jramost@msn.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno,
> Veo muy interesante la propuesta que plantea, dada la inestabilidad del mercado nacional en cuanto a precios. Seria muy interesante que los agricultores puedan proyectarse a largo plazo con sus productos manteniendo precios estables por el tiempo, nosotros nos encontramos en la zona del norte chico. Producimos cultivos para el mercado local y extranjero producimos cebolla roja, cebolla amarilla, ajo, páprika, panca, guajillo, pimiento, camote piel morada, frijol castilla y zapallo y vamos a iniciar siembras de chile ancho este año. Actualmente estamos iniciando siembras de cebolla tanto roja como amarilla. Me interesaría mucho contar con las fichas técnicas de los productos respetivos.  
> Saludos. 
> Jorge Ramos jramost@msn.com

 Estimado Jorge: 
Ayer te envié apurado las fichas técnicas de los productos que cuento por el momento. Tengo que pedir las demás para enviártelas, así que me avisas si estás interesado para empezar con la negociación de precios. 
Saludos 
PD: Si a alguien le debo ficha técnica de algún producto, por favor hágame recordar para enviársela a su correo.

----------


## carlos hernandez

Buenas Noches  
he tomado interes sobre lo anunciado de los supermercados tottus y me gustaria conoser mas sobre el proceso de entrega y los requisitos necesarios para formar parte como proveedor, los productos que puedo ofrecer es una leguminosas (pallares) verdes y secos. 
que es en lo que estos momentos estoy cultivando y me gustaria encontrar un mercado directo y con seriedad para negociar el area con el que cuento es de 4 has.  
espero que me pudieran enviar mas informacion gracias. 
Carlos hernandez.

----------


## JULIO ARTURO

Por favor quisera que me enviaran la Ficha Tecnica para proveer productos a Tottus. 
Julio Cornejo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas Noches  
> he tomado interes sobre lo anunciado de los supermercados tottus y me gustaria conoser mas sobre el proceso de entrega y los requisitos necesarios para formar parte como proveedor, los productos que puedo ofrecer es una leguminosas (pallares) verdes y secos. 
> que es en lo que estos momentos estoy cultivando y me gustaria encontrar un mercado directo y con seriedad para negociar el area con el que cuento es de 4 has.  
> espero que me pudieran enviar mas informacion gracias. 
> Carlos hernandez.

 Estimado Carlos: 
Voy a pedir la ficha técnica de pallares para ver si te puedo ayudar con el tema de mercado directo que estás buscando para tu producción. La idea es que tu precio sea competitvo, para que ellos decidan comprarte a ti. Espero poder enviarte la FT mañana. 
Saludos   

> Por favor quisera que me enviaran la Ficha Tecnica para proveer productos a Tottus. 
> Julio Cornejo

 Hola Julio: 
Necesito que me digas qué productos podrías proveer, para pasarte las FT respectivas. 
Saludos

----------


## JULIO ARTURO

Gracias por la respuesta mi estimado amigo. Bien le explico, estoy trabajando con productores de pallar y están interesados en formar un consorcio para comercializar su producto, si bien es una cosecha al año la cantidad seria mas que respetable (mas de 1000 tm) y ustedes saben que el producto se puede almacenar y vender por un buen tiempo. El precio de exportación hasta el momento no satisface las expectativas del productor local, y el acopiador les ofrece precios muy bajos, en este proceso existen muchos intermediarios, por eso yo les he aconsejado vender directamente a los supermercados, puede ser con marca registrada o a granel, dependiendo del interés del comprador y el precio. Quiero ser sincero en informarles que también estamos buscando otras propuestas, pero somos consientes que no habrá mucha diferencia entre una y otra.  Estaré en contacto en espera de las Fichas; la primera intención debo de comunicarla antes a los productores los cuales ya están integrados en asociaciones y dependiendo del interés me comunicare con ustedes. Gracias. Julio Cornejo

----------


## MAYE

Buenos Dias Sr Cilloniz
Mi nombre es Ismael Iglesias, soy un agricultor y ganadero de la Prov. Gran Chimú-Cascas, en La Libertad, a 100 kms de Trujillo, estoy interesado en el tema con las condiciones que exigen, tengo una producción anual de uva de mesa Gross Colman de alrededor de 60 mil plantas, la cual la vendo a  compradores minoristas por chacra o cosecha individual, he empezado a su vez con la Chirimoya Cumbe, asimismo, con el ganado de engorde, inicialmente el criollo, pero a través de un Programa de Mejoramiento Genético ya iniciado por mi persona, será mejorado con razas de carne y leche  a su vez, con miras a una producción mayor....espero poder unirme a su esfuerzo para abastecer a supermercados....gracias.

----------


## daniel rios

Buenos dias mi nombre es Daniel Rios, me interesa el tema de poder abastecer a tottus, mi padre es produtor de mandarina en huaral quisiera saber requisitos para poder estar acorde a lo que piden gracias.

----------


## henrry sanchez guerrero

estoy interesado en abastecer a supermercados tottus con piña 
 Henry Sanchez Guerrero
comerciante

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias por la respuesta mi estimado amigo. Bien le explico, estoy trabajando con productores de pallar y están interesados en formar un consorcio para comercializar su producto, si bien es una cosecha al año la cantidad seria mas que respetable (mas de 1000 tm) y ustedes saben que el producto se puede almacenar y vender por un buen tiempo. El precio de exportación hasta el momento no satisface las expectativas del productor local, y el acopiador les ofrece precios muy bajos, en este proceso existen muchos intermediarios, por eso yo les he aconsejado vender directamente a los supermercados, puede ser con marca registrada o a granel, dependiendo del interés del comprador y el precio. Quiero ser sincero en informarles que también estamos buscando otras propuestas, pero somos consientes que no habrá mucha diferencia entre una y otra.  Estaré en contacto en espera de las Fichas; la primera intención debo de comunicarla antes a los productores los cuales ya están integrados en asociaciones y dependiendo del interés me comunicare con ustedes. Gracias. Julio Cornejo

 Estimado Julio Arturo: 
En la noche te voy a enviar la ficha de pallar para que la revises. El tema del precio es siempre complicado para cualquiera, y de hecho, yo no te puedo garantizar que los de Tottuste te paguen el precio que tú quieres; pero al menos podemos hacer el intento si es que hay voluntad de negociar para que ambas partes salgan ganando. 
Por otra parte, te confieso que no sé qué volúmenes manejen de pallares en Tottus, pero creo que más oportunidades para el mercado local tendrías con una marca un buen envase (valor agregado). 
Con respecto a las demás opciones, puedo tratar de buscar exportadores o clientes extranjeros, pero necesito que me pases toda la información de tu producto y todo lo que me pueda ser útil para ofrecerlo (Ficha Técnnica, fotos, precios, etc). 
Saludos   

> Buenos Dias Sr Cilloniz
> Mi nombre es Ismael Iglesias, soy un agricultor y ganadero de la Prov. Gran Chimú-Cascas, en La Libertad, a 100 kms de Trujillo, estoy interesado en el tema con las condiciones que exigen, tengo una producción anual de uva de mesa Gross Colman de alrededor de 60 mil plantas, la cual la vendo a compradores minoristas por chacra o cosecha individual, he empezado a su vez con la Chirimoya Cumbe, asimismo, con el ganado de engorde, inicialmente el criollo, pero a través de un Programa de Mejoramiento Genético ya iniciado por mi persona, será mejorado con razas de carne y leche a su vez, con miras a una producción mayor....espero poder unirme a su esfuerzo para abastecer a supermercados....gracias.

 Estimado Ismael: 
Suena interesante, así que voy a pedir las fichas técnicas para enviártelas. El tema luego es ver precios y volúmenes, para ver si logramos colocar alguno de tus productos. 
Todavía no estoy viendo el tema de productos pecuarios, pero también puedo tratar de ver la manera de colocarlo allí o en otros lado, pero necesito información detallada de cada uno de tus productos. 
Cuando revises las fichas, me escribes para ver si te interesa negociar. 
Saludos    

> Buenos dias mi nombre es Daniel Rios, me interesa el tema de poder abastecer a tottus, mi padre es produtor de mandarina en huaral quisiera saber requisitos para poder estar acorde a lo que piden gracias.

 Hola Daniel: 
Me interesa el tema de mandarina, porque nadie me ha ofrecido eso aún. Voy a pedir la ficha técnica y te la paso en la noche para que la revises. Lo mismo que a todos; el tema es cumplir con la calidad, que el precio sea competitivo para Tottus y entregar el producto en sus jabas -o traspasarlas a las suyas-, además de otros detalles menores. La información la encuentras en las primeras páginas de este tema. 
Saludos   

> estoy interesado en abastecer a supermercados tottus con piña 
> Henry Sanchez Guerrero
> comerciante

 Estimado Henry: 
Acá si hay un pequeño problema -con piña Hawaii al menos- ya que estamos a punto de cerrar con un productor. Te comento que dicho productor me va a pasar propuestas para piña Golden y Cayena, así que te voy a enviar las FT en la noche para que me pases tus precios. 
Como te digo, tienes más oportunidades con las últimas piñas, pero si tu precios son competitivos y tu calidad es buena; siempre hay oportunidades y/o mercados, así que espero tus propuestas. 
Saludos

----------


## floreano

Tenga buen dia sr cillonis. 
Mi nombre es omar floreano, de la ciudad de Sullana - Piura. 
El presente es para saludarle la iniciativa de adquirir productos directamente con el agricultor. 
Actualmente, me encuentro en la instalacion de varios cultivos como: 
- culantro
- lechuga
- Pimiento
- tomate
- pepinillo
- zapallo criollo ( ya a un mes de cosecha)
- choclo
- Arroz 
Me interesa la idea de entregar mis productos a una empresa seria, por tal razon espero recibir sus comentarios y los requisitos necesarios para tal fin.  
Ing. omar floreano ortiz
cel. 969600361
rpm *0254281
email: ofloreano@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Tenga buen dia sr cillonis. 
> Mi nombre es omar floreano, de la ciudad de Sullana - Piura. 
> El presente es para saludarle la iniciativa de adquirir productos directamente con el agricultor. 
> Actualmente, me encuentro en la instalacion de varios cultivos como: 
> - culantro
> - lechuga
> - Pimiento
> - tomate
> - pepinillo
> ...

 EStimado Omar:  
Te voy a pasar las FT de varios de los productos que mencionas, que son las que tengo por el momento. Cuando consiga las demás, te las paso también a tu correo para que las revises. 
Necesito que me des tus precios por kilo para presentárselos a los de Tottus y negociar con ellos, pero recuerda que tus precios tienen que ser competivos para poder colocar tus productos allí. 
MAYE, me dicen que no compran la variedad de uva de mesa que me ofreces y estoy esperando a que me pasen la FT de chirimoya cumbe para enviártela. 
Daniel, también estoy en espera de las FT de mandarinas para enviártelas. 
Julio Arturo, te debo la FT de pallares porque me confundí y tengo la de habas.  
Estoy a la espera de varias FT para poder responderles con más rapidez, así que les pido un poco de paciencia hasta que las consiga. Si pasa una semana sin respuesta, enviénme un correo o contesten este tema para hacerme acordar del producto que les interesa colocar en Tottus. 
Traten de ir de a pocos, enfocándose en el producto que consideren más competitivo, que tenga más oportunidades de ingresar a Tottus, y que les convenga como productores a largo plazo. 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

hola bruno hace tiempo tu me diste el correo para q me comunicara con el representante en lima le expuse mi propuesta,le intereso y este me derivo al representente en el norte ,con jorge palomino, pues este señor se le noto que no tenia la intencion de acordar una reunion nunca llegamos a reunirnos.sigo interesado en este proyecto tengo la experiencia y el terreno para poder desarrollarlo pero me gustaria tratar directamente contigo y asi poder agilizar mas rapido las cosas siembro maiz morado, yuca,mango y tengo en mente producir lechugas hidroponicas.
spero tu pronta respuesta.
saludos

----------


## hidroponicos

ESTOY POR TEMINAR DE CONSTRUIR UN MODULO DE 5 MIL METROS CUADRADOS PARA CULTIVOS DE HORTALIZAS PROTEGIDAS EN LIMA,  ESPECIALMENTE CULTIVOS DE TOMATES , PIMIENTOS , PEPINILLOS. ES ESTUPENDA LA PROPUESTA QUE NOS BRINDAS Y QUISIERA PARTICIPAR EN EL ABASTECIMIENTO DE SUPERMERCADOS CON PRODUCTOS DE BUENA CALIDAD. DESEO ME ENVIES ALGUNOS ALCANCES. AGRADECERTE Y FELICITARTE POR EL ESTUPENDO APORTE INFORMATIVO QUE BRINDAS A TODOS LOS PERUANOS. SALUDOS. mundohidroponico@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola bruno hace tiempo tu me diste el correo para q me comunicara con el representante en lima le expuse mi propuesta,le intereso y este me derivo al representente en el norte ,con jorge palomino, pues este señor se le noto que no tenia la intencion de acordar una reunion nunca llegamos a reunirnos.sigo interesado en este proyecto tengo la experiencia y el terreno para poder desarrollarlo pero me gustaria tratar directamente contigo y asi poder agilizar mas rapido las cosas siembro maiz morado, yuca,mango y tengo en mente producir lechugas hidroponicas.
> spero tu pronta respuesta.
> saludos

 Estimado Marlon: 
No hay problema; tratemos de hacerlo a través mío para ver si logramos colocar tus productos en Tottus. Te voy a pasar las FT de los productos que mencionas para que las revises y veas qué productos podrías colocar, así que necesitarís tus precios pro kilo, considerando el flete y el tema de las jabas de Tottus.  
Espero la información. Saludos.   

> ESTOY POR TEMINAR DE CONSTRUIR UN MODULO DE 5 MIL METROS CUADRADOS PARA CULTIVOS DE HORTALIZAS PROTEGIDAS EN LIMA, ESPECIALMENTE CULTIVOS DE TOMATES , PIMIENTOS , PEPINILLOS. ES ESTUPENDA LA PROPUESTA QUE NOS BRINDAS Y QUISIERA PARTICIPAR EN EL ABASTECIMIENTO DE SUPERMERCADOS CON PRODUCTOS DE BUENA CALIDAD. DESEO ME ENVIES ALGUNOS ALCANCES. AGRADECERTE Y FELICITARTE POR EL ESTUPENDO APORTE INFORMATIVO QUE BRINDAS A TODOS LOS PERUANOS. SALUDOS. mundohidroponico@hotmail.com

 Estimado hidropónicos: 
Muchas gracias por el comentario final... :Smile:  Sobre la posibilidad de colocar tus productos en Tottus, te comento que el tomate es una buena opción si es que puedes darme un precio competitivo, ya que es un producto que se comercializa en volúmenes importantes. Te voy a enviar la FT de ese producto para que la revises, y te debo la de pimientos y pepinillos que aún no las tengo. 
Necesito tus precios pro kilo, considerando el flete y el tema de las jabas de Tottus (que también pueden solucionarlo con un par de trabajadores que pasen el producto a las jabas de Tottus en el mismo Centro de Acopio o en el Tottus más cercano a su zona de producción). 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Tottus está interesado en comprar arvejas, zanahoria, papa amarilla, peruanita, Huayro y Huamantanga. Las personas interesadas pónganse en contacto comigo para pasarles las FT y empezar a negociar un precio.  
Aprovecho también en contarles que he recibido cientos de respuestas por este tema, y la verdad es que se me ha desodenado un poco la información; por lo que les pido me hagan recordar en caso me olvide de algunos de ustedes, o de alguno de los productos que me ofrecen diariamente. 
Saludos  
PD: Ya envié algunas FT que tenía pendientes. Espero sus respuestas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tottus está requiriendo 20TN de Mango Kent semanales, y lo que tengan de palta hass porque no hay mucha. Si hay alguien interesado, o saben de alguien que pueda estar interesado, por favor me avisan. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## manolint

hola esta buena la idea puedo abastecerte de aceituna ,dime las caracteristicas y tipos,y sobretodo lo mas importante como es el pago.soy de tacna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola esta buena la idea puedo abastecerte de aceituna ,dime las caracteristicas y tipos,y sobretodo lo mas importante como es el pago.soy de tacna

 Estimado manolint: 
Te cuento que acabo de solicitar la FT de aceitunas, ya que otra persona también me está ofreciendo lo mismo. Te confieso que no sé exactamente los tipos de aceituna que compren en Tottus, pero en la FT seguro aparecen. 
Lo que necesito es que me des tu precio más competitivo y me faltaría saber cómo es el tema de la logística para el caso de las aceitunas. La forma de pago es entre 7 y 14 días. 
Saludos, y te paso la FT cuando la reciba. 
PD: También me interesaría poder ofrecer tus aceitunas a otros mercados, así que cuéntame por correo un poco más acerca de tu negocio: calidad, tipos, volúmenes, mercados, etc. Si quieres dame una llamada para conversar al respecto.

----------


## manolint

bruno,te mande un correo sobre la aceituna,lo leistes,llego el ft

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> bruno,te mande un correo sobre la aceituna,lo leistes,llego el ft

 Sí Manolo; sí me llegó. Más bien disculpa que no te haya podido dar respuesta aún, pero te digo que me interesaría trabajar con tus aceitunas. Aún estoy esperando la FT, aunque me respondieron que las aceitunas las compraban a un sólo proveedor, por lo que estoy a la espera de la confirmación para saber si les interesaría escuchar nuevas ofertas. 
La semana que viene podemos conversar para ver cómo podríamos hacer para comercializar tus aceitunas. 
Saludos

----------


## elio torres

Estimado sr. Cilloniz.
soy un agricultor del valle fortaleza-distrito de Paramonga-provincia de barranca.
soy productor de tomate (tomate dominator para ser mas especifico)y pimiento morron.
actualmente envio mis productos al mercado mayorista de la victoria(Lima) pero desearia hacer negocio con usted si esta interesado en mis productos.
si esta interesado se puede comunicarse conmigo- correo(eliojr_0007@hotmail.com) cel.(992460950).

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado sr. Cilloniz.
> soy un agricultor del valle fortaleza-distrito de Paramonga-provincia de barranca.
> soy productor de tomate (tomate dominator para ser mas especifico)y pimiento morron.
> actualmente envio mis productos al mercado mayorista de la victoria(Lima) pero desearia hacer negocio con usted si esta interesado en mis productos.
> si esta interesado se puede comunicarse conmigo- correo(eliojr_0007@hotmail.com) cel.(992460950).

 Estimado Elio: 
Me interesa el tema del tomate dominator para colocarlo en Tottus. Te voy a enviar la FT para que la revises, y tendríamos que empezar a negociar precios para ver si nos ofreces uno competitivo, por un producto de calidad. 
Te comento que ellos manejan buenos precios con sus proveedores, pero están buscando nuevos productores que puedan ofrecer incluso algo mejor, por lo que no es una cosa sencilla lograr introducir productos o productores en su cadena de negocio. 
Como te decía, tendríamos que evaluar tu precio para saber si sería rentable para ti, y a la vez competitivo para los de Tottus; pero la oportunidad de trabajar con un cliente serio como Tottus está allí esperando por nuevas y buenas propuestas. La idea es lograr que Tottus se fije en ti como productor para que te hagan pedidos todas las semanas, así que considera eso para la hora en que empecemos a negociar. 
Por otra parte, aprovecho en recordarles a todos los interesados que una vez aprobados los precios y realizado el control de calidad de las muestras, lo único que deben de hacer es cumplir con la FT y las exigencias del control de calidad. Y lo digo porque hace poco a un productor le terminaron rechanzando un camión de 10TN por no cumplir con los calibres descritos en la FT. 
Por lo general, van a tener una sola oportunidad para demostrarle a Tottus que tienen un producto de calidad, a buen precio y que son cumplidos en los términos del pedido (volumen, hora de llegada, calibres, daños, etc). 
Finalmente, decirte que tu caso puede ser interesante para trabajar con Tottus, ya que actualmente traes y colocas tu producto en el mercado mayorista de Lima, por lo que con algunos ajustes, podrías conseguir un mejor precio por tu tomate dominator para colocarlo en Tottus. 
Esperemos que todo salga bien y que podamos proveer a Tottus con tus tomates... 
Espero tu propuestas de precio, pero no te olvides de incluir en él el flete al CA (en los Olivos), y el costo de alquiler de jabas para entregar el producto, que es de S/. 0.07 diarios x cada una. 
Saludos; y gracias por tu interés en el tema.

----------


## elio torres

sr. Bruno Cilloniz.
cuando yo hago negocio en el mercado mayorista, mando 6 calidades de primera hasta sexta, logicamente el tomate de primera es el mejor ya que es de mejor tamaño libre de daños de plaga, envio en javas de madera cuyo contenido neto es aproximadamente de 20 K. actualmente el precio del tomate no es estable, actualmente esta oscilando entre 20 a 30 nuevos soles la java. en la venta incluye el 24 por 20 que quiere decir: pagas 24 javas por el precio de 20. el dia jueves le voy a enviar fotos de como sale el producto del terreno de cultivo. el jueves voy a enviar al mercado mayorista voy aprovechar para tomar varias fotos y te los voy a enviar ese mismo dia. 
En la respuesta que usted me ha enviado, entiendo que ustedes alquilan sus javas. ese punto luego podriamos conversarlo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> sr. Bruno Cilloniz.
> cuando yo hago negocio en el mercado mayorista, mando 6 calidades de primera hasta sexta, logicamente el tomate de primera es el mejor ya que es de mejor tamaño libre de daños de plaga, envio en javas de madera cuyo contenido neto es aproximadamente de 20 K. actualmente el precio del tomate no es estable, actualmente esta oscilando entre 20 a 30 nuevos soles la java. en la venta incluye el 24 por 20 que quiere decir: pagas 24 javas por el precio de 20. el dia jueves le voy a enviar fotos de como sale el producto del terreno de cultivo. el jueves voy a enviar al mercado mayorista voy aprovechar para tomar varias fotos y te los voy a enviar ese mismo dia. 
> En la respuesta que usted me ha enviado, entiendo que ustedes alquilan sus javas. ese punto luego podriamos conversarlo.

 Estimado Elio: 
Espero las fotos y tu propuesta inicial de precios para empezar a negociar por ambos lados. Espero que podamos cerrar con ellos algo que te convenga a ti también como productor. 
Saludos

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno:
Soy productor de frijol castilla en la zona del Valle del Bajo Piura. Normalmente vendemos este producto en grano seco, sacos de 50 kg. Tambien producimos pallar BB y sarandajas.
Actualmente tenemos sembrado  y seguimos sembrando, por lo que a partir de la primera semana de Junio hasta agosto tendremos producto para vender.
Favor de considerar mi propuesta.
Un abrazo.
Florencio Anton R.
CORPORACION LOGISTICA FAR SRL.

----------


## danze

saludos bruno 
en mi caso, soy productor de carnes y estoy en la ciudad de PIURA
producimos carne de pollo (tanto brasa o parrillero, como tipo carne )
carne de cerdo, carne de cabritos,  cabritos de leche, ovejo y vacuno. 
me gustaria saber si hay posibilidad de trabajar con tottus,en el caso del pollo podemos criar solo para ellos o simplemete abastecerlos durante todo el año.
si me contactas podemos llegar a un acuerdo. 
atte 
daniel zegarra chileno
tlf: 969504169

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> saludos bruno 
> en mi caso, soy productor de carnes y estoy en la ciudad de PIURA
> producimos carne de pollo (tanto brasa o parrillero, como tipo carne )
> carne de cerdo, carne de cabritos, cabritos de leche, ovejo y vacuno. 
> me gustaria saber si hay posibilidad de trabajar con tottus,en el caso del pollo podemos criar solo para ellos o simplemete abastecerlos durante todo el año.
> si me contactas podemos llegar a un acuerdo. 
> atte 
> daniel zegarra chileno
> tlf: 969504169

 Estimado Daniel: 
Justo me reuní el lunes con los de Tottus, y planteé el tema de tratar de conseguir proveedores de productos agroindutriales y pecuarios, así que estoy en proceso para lograrlo. 
Para ayudarte, necesito que me pases toda la información sbore tus productos para presentársela a ellos. Te recomiendo que me pases la información, suponiendo que tú fueras el que presenta la info, ya que lo que pretendo es que me pases información detallada para ver si econtramos alguna oportunidad. 
De todas formas, estoy empezando a organizar bien la información de productores, así que te voy a agregar a mi base de datos para cualquier oportunidad que se presente. 
Sería bueno que conversemos por teléfono o por skype, para ver algunos detalles que me puedan servir para ayudarte a comercializar tus productos. 
Espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## hidroponicos

Hace  algunas semanas le envie  un mensaje sobre el tipo de hortalizas que deseo producir, deseo preguntarle cual es el precio promedio que tottus esta pagando por el kilo de tomate, fresas en el caso de que usted maneje estos datos de precios ..le agradeceria mucho esta informacion, por que honestamente me serviria para manejar mi costo de produccion. Gracias un abrazo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hace algunas semanas le envie un mensaje sobre el tipo de hortalizas que deseo producir, deseo preguntarle cual es el precio promedio que tottus esta pagando por el kilo de tomate, fresas en el caso de que usted maneje estos datos de precios ..le agradeceria mucho esta informacion, por que honestamente me serviria para manejar mi costo de produccion. Gracias un abrazo.

 Mi estimado hidropónicos: 
Lamento decirte que no puedo darte esas cifras porque no las tengo conmigo. Cuando visito a la gente de Tottus, le doy una ojeada a los precios que están manejando, pero eso también varía por temporadas y por el mismo mercado. Te confieso que no me acuerdo exactamente tu mensaje anterior, porque últimamente me llegan demasiados correos a mi bandeja y algunos contactos se me terminan perdiendo. 
De todas formas, yo te aliento a sembrar aquello en lo que creas que puedes ser competitivo. El tema de las fresas me interesa -sobre todo si las podemos exportar- pero no sabría qué decirte del tomate  porque me imagino que hay un montón de productores y en Tottus ya manejan precios competitivos.  
De todas las personas que me han escrito, sólo 2 han podido competir con los precios que venían manejando en Tottus, por lo que no es tampoco una cosa fácil ingresar como proveedor. 
Te recomiendo que consultes en en el foro para que entre todos te ayudemos a tomar la mejor decisión (podrías incluso hacer una encuesta). Lo que sí te ofrezco es mi ayuda para empezar a comercializar lo que cultives, desde el día en que siembres. Te puedo dar algunos consejos para que hagas un seguimiento a tu cultivo, cosa que facilitaría encontrar compradores -si las cosas salen bien-. En el camino iríamos buscando a los futuros clientes. 
Bueno amigo hidroponicos, encantado de ayudarte como pueda, pero el tema de los precios está un poco difícil.  
Estamos en contacto.

----------


## carloscuya

Buenos Dias
Somos productores de manzanas  y mebrillos del Valle de Mala, me gustaria saber si hay posibilidad de trabajar con ustedes.
La variedad es delicia y de muy buena calidad.
Te agradeceria enviarme la ficha tecnica solicitada al correo carloscuya@hotmail.com
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos Dias
> Somos productores de manzanas y mebrillos del Valle de Mala, me gustaria saber si hay posibilidad de trabajar con ustedes.
> La variedad es delicia y de muy buena calidad.
> Te agradeceria enviarme la ficha tecnica solicitada al correo carloscuya@hotmail.com
> Saludos.

 Estimado Carlos: 
He solicitado las FT de los productos que mencionas, pero me parcece que más posibilidades tienes con las manzanas. De todas formas he solicitado ambas, así que espero poder enviártelas pronto. 
Cuéntame de tus volúmenes disponibles... 
Saludos

----------


## orlandinho

buenas tardes. tento paltas  de huanta, ayacucho; quisiera entregar por medio de Ud. a supermercados totus podria pasarme la ficha tecnica. gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> buenas tardes. tento paltas de huanta, ayacucho; quisiera entregar por medio de Ud. a supermercados totus podria pasarme la ficha tecnica. gracias

 Estimado Orlandinho:  
¿Qué variedad de palta tienes?... Dependiendo de eso te envío la FT, pero anda considerando que debes entregar el producto en Lima o en el Tottus más cercano a tu campo, y que tienes que recoger jabas de Tottus para hacer los despachos en ellas, para que vayas calculando un posible precio si es que te sigue interesando la opción. 
Te lo digo porque no es conveniente para productores que tengan unas pocas TN de producción y que estén muy lejos de algún Tottus para hacer la entrega, pues debes ofrecerme un precio competitivo con todos los requisitos que ellos me exigen.  
Si me puedes decir qué volumen vas a cosechar y cuándo, poddríamos ir avanzando con el tema; pero como comprenderás, depende de que puedas cumplir con todos los requisitos; además de cumplir con la FT y los volúmenes exactos que se indicarían en la orden de compra. 
Como podrás ver, es bastante formal el trabajo, por lo que espero tu respuesta para pasarte la FT de palta y que analices las posibilidades. 
¡El tema es ser competitivo y entras! 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy buscando productores de manzana nacional (pachacamac, delicia, israel) para abstecer a Hipermercados Tottus. Lo ideal es que sean productores con volumenes relativamente importante como para poder hacerle pedido semanales. Los interesados comuníquense conmigo al correo bcilloniz@agroforum.pe para explicarles los requisitos. 
Además, sigo abierto a escuchar propuestas de otros productos también. 
Saludos

----------


## GMT

Estamos interesados en la propuesta, ya que contamos con 10Has. de terrenos de cultivo en plena producción en la costa norte (en la misma Panamericana).  Actualmente tenemos sembrios de papa única, canchán y maíz amarillo duro.
Nos gustaría contar con la ficha técnica para ver si cumplimos con las especificaciones.
Gracias por su pronta atención. 
Saludos.
Márquez T.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola GMT: 
Como comprenderás, sólo las variedades de papas tienen oportunidad de ingresar a Tottus de los productos que mencionas. Te voy a pasar la FT de papas para que veas si puedes cumplir con ella. Luego em puedes dar una llamada por teléfono para explicarte los demás detalles que deberías tener en cuenta para ver si te interesa la posibilidad de negocio. Al respecto, te comento que la idea es que manejes volumenes importantes, porque la idea es que te puedan hacer pedidos semanales -y no solamente un pedido, porque no te saldría a cuenta-. 
Más tardecito te envío las FT... 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Busco productores de chirimoya para abastecer a Tottus. Los interesados pueden responder por este medio o pueden escribirme a *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos

----------


## agrofrut

Buenas tardes señor Bruno mi nombre es hugo medina, represento a la empresa  Inversiones Agrofrut nosotros nos dedicamos al abastecimineto de frutas y verduras, nuestra empresa acopia diversos productos en volumenes,nos gustaria poder trabajar con Ud, nuestra empresa es actualmente proveedor de supermercados peruanos, no tendriamos ningun problema de poder brindar nustros servicio a los señores de totus. Nosotros tenemos una certifcasion de SGS. en el rubro de higuiene y manipulacion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes señor Bruno mi nombre es hugo medina, represento a la empresa  Inversiones Agrofrut nosotros nos dedicamos al abastecimineto de frutas y verduras, nuestra empresa acopia diversos productos en volumenes,nos gustaria poder trabajar con Ud, nuestra empresa es actualmente proveedor de supermercados peruanos, no tendriamos ningun problema de poder brindar nustros servicio a los señores de totus. Nosotros tenemos una certifcasion de SGS. en el rubro de higuiene y manipulacion.

 Estimado: 
Sería bueno reunirnos para conocer los productos que manejas y ver de qué manera los puedo ayudar a comercialzarlos; ya sea a través de Tottus o algún otro contacto. 
Si estás por Lima, dame una llamada y nos juntamos un rato a conversar al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Luis xv

Estimado señor Cilloniz:
Nos interesa poder participar como proveedores de supermercados Tottus. Cuento con una pequeña plantacion de maracuya en la zona de Vegueta- Huacho. Podria enviarme la ficha tecnica a mi correo? Gracias.
Luis Rozas B.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado señor Cilloniz:
> Nos interesa poder participar como proveedores de supermercados Tottus. Cuento con una pequeña plantacion de maracuya en la zona de Vegueta- Huacho. Podria enviarme la ficha tecnica a mi correo? Gracias.
> Luis Rozas B.

 Estimado Luis y demás usuarios interesados: 
En este momento hay una ventana para proveer con maracuyá a Tottus, ya que hoy he dejado de abastecer con el productor que venía trabajando este producto.  
Para este lunes me están solicitando 4TN de maracuyá puestas en Lima o en algún Tottus de provincia (preferible), y la proyección serían pedidos semanales de 2TN los lunes y 2TN los jueves. A veces puede ser un poco más, y a veces piden un poco menos, pero ese es el volumen que nos pedirían inicialmente. 
Te paso la FT para que me pases tu precios y ver si podemos negociarlo con los de Tottus, pero te comento que no es tan fácil pues ellos manejan también una cartera de productores con precios competitivos. 
Si el precio es interesante, seguimos conversando para definir todos los detalles de la forma de trabajo. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Necesito urgente un proveedor de maracuyá que me pueda proveer maracuyá clasificada por debajo de S/.1 para Tottus el día lunes, y dejarla en cualquier Tottus de provincia (el más cercano)... Si hay algún productor que me pueda abastecer, por favor pónganse en contacto conmigo para pasarle la FT y explicarle el proceso a seguir. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Es interesante la propuesta y felicito la iniciativa, pienso que las exigencias de cada empresa para incorporar proveedores a su cartera de clientes tiene la misión de asegurar y formalizar las asociaciones  de agricultores y hacerlos responsables de sus trabajos dando la posibilidad formar hábitos de desarrollo.
Actualmente en Ica tenemos dentro de nuestros planes instalar hortalizas en los campos del fundo de la Asociación Gamaniel Velarde Guarda, pediría Sr. Cillóniz me pudiese haga llegar la ficha técnica de proveedor a mi dirección de correo electrónico agroesparr2@yahoo.es y que posibilidades tendría de utilizar mis propias javas por supuesto bajo las normas de higiene y seguridad que manejamos en nuestras instalaciones esta consulta con el fin de abaratar los costos de traslado, a su vez que posibilidades nos da la producción orgánica como proveedores. Éxitos 
Un cordial saludo...

----------


## GMT

Actualmente tengo 2Has. de papa canchan, si les interesa comunicarse al 990804097.

----------


## Fundo Verde

Hola Bruno, estoy interesado en lo que es aceite de oliva y aceitunas, por favor enviarme las fichas técnicas.
Somos varios productores de Yauca. 
Por favor enviarlo a alfredo@fundoverde.com
Gracias. 
Alfredo Matos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, estoy interesado en lo que es aceite de oliva y aceitunas, por favor enviarme las fichas técnicas.
> Somos varios productores de Yauca. 
> Por favor enviarlo a alfredo@fundoverde.com
> Gracias. 
> Alfredo Matos.

 Hola Alfredo:  
Veré qué puedo hacer con respecto al tema de Tottus, porque en su momento no se mostraron muy interesados en aceitunas; pero te cuento que amí sí me interesa poder organizar la oferta nacional de aceitunas y aceite de oliva, porque me están llegando interesados en estos productos, por lo que me gustaría conversar contigo vía skype para ver las posibilidades. 
Te copio algunos de los pedidos que me están llegando para que te hagas una idea y veas si me podrías ayudar a abastecer a los clientes que consiga con lo que me soliciten. Saludos.   

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Estoy buscando por el momento aceitunas verdes para exportación, deshuesadas, calibre 90/110 y 130/160. Podrías indicarme si puedes ofrecerme el servicio de procesamiento y envasado, pués requeriré rellenarlas. Las quiero rellenar con queso, pimiento y rocoto.  
> Si consigues una planta para procesarla, me podrías indicar cuánto tiempo tomaría llevar a cabo la producción por TN.

  

> Mis cordiales saludos de antemano Bruno Cillóniz, mi nombre es Gonzalo Mardones y el motivo de mi mail recae después de ver la publicación que realiza en Internet referente a exportación de aceitunas provenientes de Tacna, necesito saber que calibre manejas y el precio de ella en lo ideal seria en pesos chilenos, ya que nosotros manejamos calibres de aceitunas que van desde los 100,130,150,170,190,220 y 260. Puntualmente estamos interesados en los calibres de 170, 190, 220 y 260, requiero saber el precio de cada calibre y de acuerdo a ello, si llegamos a progresar en algún acuerdo analizar y confirmar un posible tema de la exportación de los productos además de saber si la aceituna que ustedes manejan es del año, desde ya muchas gracias por su comprensión, paciencia y esperando una pronta respuesta,

  

> junto con saludarlo quisiera consultar precios por sus aceitunas,, estamos llevando el producto a diversos puntos importantes de santiago y necesitamos a demás de productividad necesaria, la calidad del producto y precio, le envió lista de lo que necesitamos y nos solicitan generalmente, estos volúmenes irán subiendo a medida que el producto sea de gran calidad, también necesitamos precios a granel para empresas en el rubro de la comida. Respecto del aceite, necesito botellas de un litro cien y de 550 cc. extra virgen con nivel de acidez 0 hasta 2. 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas de primera. 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas de segunda 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas rellenas
> con castañas. 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas rellenas con apio. 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas rellenas
> con rocoto. medianamente picante. 
> ·         250 frascos de 500  gramos de aceitunas sevillanas rellenas
> ...

----------


## gzuck

Buenos días, soy un joven productor de lúcuma.  A las personas interesados ofresco una muestra de mi producto; ya sea  en fruta (pulpa) o en harina de lúcuma. Es originaria de Huanta -  Ayacucho y es caracterizada por tener  un buen aroma y sabor, Su presentación como harina de lúcuma es en  bolsa de polietileno de 25 kg. y la presentacion como fruta (pulpa) es  en cajones,la cantidad que uno desea. Cabe señalar que la harina 
es  una de las más  usadas en la elaboración de productos como bebidas, helados, pasteles,  galletas, budín, tortas, etc.  Preferentemente se entrega en harina de  lúcuma,  para que sea mas facil su diverso uso en la industria alimenticia.  Anteriormente eh vendido el producto a personas intermediarias, y ahora yo anhelo ser un proveedor directo.  *Email:* gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com  *Teléfono:*   (01) 991 791 277  
                  (01) 483 03 94  *Presentacion harina de lúcuma:* Bolsa de polietileno de 25 kg. *Presentacion en fruta (pulpa)* Cajones o sacos, cantidad que requerida.  *Stock:* Cantidad que Ud nececita.

----------


## Roberto Alva

Estimado Bruno: 
Aun esta vigente el anuncio? 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Aun esta vigente el anuncio? 
> Saludos

 Hola Roberto: 
 El tema sigue vivo hasta que veas que ya no puedes participar en él. Mi empresa está registrada como proveedora de Tottus, así que dime si te interesa tratar de colocar algún producto allí para enviarte las fichas técnicas. 
Saludos

----------


## Roberto Alva

> Hola Roberto: 
> El tema sigue vivo hasta que veas que ya no puedes participar en él. Mi empresa está registrada como proveedora de Tottus, así que dime si te interesa tratar de colocar algún producto allí para enviarte las fichas técnicas. 
> Saludos

 
Estimado: 
El producto que mas comercializo es el maiz morado y su derivados. 
Tengo un campo de palta has que ye esta empezando a producir, aunque aun falta para la cosecha. 
Actualmente estamos en cosecha de uva borgoña blanca y italia,. 
Quizas algunos de ellos le interesen a Tottus. 
Enaviame la ficha tecnica, estamo en contacto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado: 
> El producto que mas comercializo es el maiz morado y su derivados. 
> Tengo un campo de palta has que ye esta empezando a producir, aunque aun falta para la cosecha. 
> Actualmente estamos en cosecha de uva borgoña blanca y italia,. 
> Quizas algunos de ellos le interesen a Tottus. 
> Enaviame la ficha tecnica, estamo en contacto

 Hola Roberto:  
Me había olvidado de responderte... La mayoría de productos los vende también Tottus, pero el tema es que hay que ser bastante competitvos para poder ingresar a proveer. Vamos a tener que ver los volúmenes que ellos manejan, con los que tú podrías proveer, para que me des una propuesta de precio en función de eso y ver si estarían interesados. 
Te envío las FT a tu correo, y dime si tienes algún tottus cerca a tus campos por favor, porque es preferible que sea una compra de campo.   
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hola Bruno soy jonathan, me gustaria poder ser provedor de la empresa tottus, me gustaria que me expliques cual es el procedimiento, si hay que pagar algun monto de ingreso, te cuento que actualmente yo soy provedor de frutas de la empresa Plaza Vea en arequipa, pero me gustaria trabajar con tottus, estos son los productos que actualmente manejo,
Sandia Zebra, Melon Honey, Melon coquito, mango haden, mango kent, piña selva, piña hawaii,platano biscocho, manzana israel, uva red globe, uva italia, uva sin pepa,duranzno aconcagua,maracuya,platano de seda, manazana pero, manzana nacional,granadillas,naranja de jugo,tuna roja,palta fuerte madura y verde, guayabas y otras variedades mas con las que trabajo, soy mayorista de frutas, por lo que los precios son bastante mas bajo que los acopiadores que actualmente trabajan con tottus aca en arequipa, espero tu respuesta para poder saber el metodo de trabajo que tienes aca en arequipa, el encargado de tottus en arequipa de frutas es un tal luis castro , bueno espero tu respuesta y si me puedes enviar las hojas tecnicas de las frutas seria genial para asi poderte dar mis precios.  
saludos cordiales
jonathan gutierrez b.
959198943  #980295544

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno soy jonathan, me gustaria poder ser provedor de la empresa tottus, me gustaria que me expliques cual es el procedimiento, si hay que pagar algun monto de ingreso, te cuento que actualmente yo soy provedor de frutas de la empresa Plaza Vea en arequipa, pero me gustaria trabajar con tottus, estos son los productos que actualmente manejo,
> Sandia Zebra, Melon Honey, Melon coquito, mango haden, mango kent, piña selva, piña hawaii,platano biscocho, manzana israel, uva red globe, uva italia, uva sin pepa,duranzno aconcagua,maracuya,platano de seda, manazana pero, manzana nacional,granadillas,naranja de jugo,tuna roja,palta fuerte madura y verde, guayabas y otras variedades mas con las que trabajo, soy mayorista de frutas, por lo que los precios son bastante mas bajo que los acopiadores que actualmente trabajan con tottus aca en arequipa, espero tu respuesta para poder saber el metodo de trabajo que tienes aca en arequipa, el encargado de tottus en arequipa de frutas es un tal luis castro , bueno espero tu respuesta y si me puedes enviar las hojas tecnicas de las frutas seria genial para asi poderte dar mis precios.  
> saludos cordiales
> jonathan gutierrez b.
> 959198943  #980295544

 Hola Jonathan: 
Para colocar alguno de los productos que mencionas, sólo hace falta que cumplas con la FT y que les ofrezcas un precio competitivo. En tu caso, tienes la ventaja de poder despachar la fruta en Tottus Arequipa, así que tal vez tengas algún producto que les interesa. Si gustas podemos empezar por los productos más competitivos que manejes, así que dime con cuál prefieres empezar para ver si podemos cerrar algo con los de Tottus. Yo mañan te empiezo a enviar las FT que tengo a la mano para que las vayas evaluando y me pases tus precios iniciales. 
Espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hola Bruno.
Los producotos mas competitivos que tengo son la sandia rayada, el melon coquito y el melon honey, el mango haden y kent, la piña selva y la hawaii, la naranja de jugo , la manzana israel, uva red globe y el durazno aconcagua y otros mas pero me gustaria empezar con esos, espero las FT para poder hacerte una cotizacion de precios

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado: 
> El producto que mas comercializo es el maiz morado y su derivados. 
> Tengo un campo de palta has que ye esta empezando a producir, aunque aun falta para la cosecha. 
> Actualmente estamos en cosecha de uva borgoña blanca y italia,. 
> Quizas algunos de ellos le interesen a Tottus. 
> Enaviame la ficha tecnica, estamo en contacto

 Hola Roberto:  
¿Recibiste las FT que te envié?... Nunca recibí una respuesta. Me interesa el tema del maíz morado y la palta hass, así que ponte en contacto conmigo para conversar al respecto. Voy a pedir las fichas de uva italia y borgoña para pasártelas. Saludos.   

> Hola Bruno.
> Los producotos mas competitivos que tengo son la sandia rayada, el melon coquito y el melon honey, el mango haden y kent, la piña selva y la hawaii, la naranja de jugo , la manzana israel, uva red globe y el durazno aconcagua y otros mas pero me gustaria empezar con esos, espero las FT para poder hacerte una cotizacion de precios

 Hola Jonathan; te paso la mayoría de fichas a tu correo personal, y estoy pidiendo las demás para también enviártelas. 
Necesito tus precios puestos en Lima o en Tottus Arequipa. Las dos propuestas son útiles, pero considera por favor un costo de alquiler de jabas de S/.0.07 que ajustaremos en caso podamos obviar ese requisito. Saludos. 
Bruno

----------


## krobsi

Hola bruno espero las ft para poder hacerte una cotizacion general 
saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hol Bruno te envie una cotizavion de fritas espero la puedas revisar y hacerlas llegar hasta tottus, espero tu respuesta 
jonathan gutierrez.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## FLor Edith

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz 
Somos un grupo de productores de pallar del valle de Ica y estamos interesados en hacer contacto con Ud. y conocer las especificaciones tecnicas para con el producto y así poder hacer negocios. 
Atentamente, 
Flor Edith floredith_1@hotmail.com
970939933
#0359200

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz 
> Somos un grupo de productores de pallar del valle de Ica y estamos interesados en hacer contacto con Ud. y conocer las especificaciones tecnicas para con el producto y así poder hacer negocios. 
> Atentamente, 
> Flor Edith floredith_1@hotmail.com
> 970939933
> #0359200

 Hola Flor Edith: 
Déjame ver primero si estarían interesados, porque a veces piden tan poco, que no te convendría venderles, a menos que traigas pallares a La Parada o a algún otro mercado. 
Sin embargo, te cuento también que he venido siguien tu tema de pallares secos de Ica, porque creo que es un producto con potencial para ser exportado, así que si gustas podemos conversar por skype para ver las distintas posibilidades de trabajar juntos con este producto. 
Te informo que he modifcado el título de tu tema de pallares, porque creo que la palbra clave "pallares de Ica", te va a traer mejores resultados con las búsquedas que se hacen a través de Internet. 
Por último, te recomiendo subir a tu tema fotos de tu campo, de tu producto terminado, del proceso, etc; para que se complemente con la información técninca que acabas de publicar. 
Me llamas otro día por skype, porque hoy estoy con una gripe que no me deja ni recoger el micrófono. 
Estamos en contacto, y te envío la FT de Tottus a tu correo en caso la consiga. 
Saludos

----------


## jefferson05

Hola bruno espero que estes muy bien, hace poco te comente sobre la produccion de melon que tenia en chiclayo y bueno por cuestiones del volumen del producto pues no le di seguimiento a nuestras conversaciones ademas que tuve que irme de viaje y pues no tenia acceso directo a los medios, bueno ahora estare un buen tiempo en lima y a finales de marzo estoy sacando una mejor cosecha de 4 hectareas de melon y pues los volumenes van a ser muy superiores con los que no tendria ningun problema en dar abasto al supermercado con el que ti trabajas ademas de pues tener precios competitivos, me gustaria que conversaramos de una manera mas fluida y mandarte muestras del producto y fotos de la finca para que no quede duda de que pues estoy interesado en proveerte de esta fruta.
Espero tu respuesta me despido con un fuerte abrazo.
Jefferson Sobrino Alcocer

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok Jefferson: 
No te preocupes; cuando quieras retomamos el tema.Y no dejes de ver otras opciones también, porque ya sabes que no es un tema tan sencillo el de entrar a proveer a Tottus. No dejes de anunciarlo aquí en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios, y en otros medios parecidos también para que ver si encuentras distintas opciones que te permitan negociar un mejor precio por tu melón. 
Pásame tus fotos, la información de tu cosecha y empecemos a ver el tema de precios. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## jefferson05

Ok bruno: 
Como tu dices estoy en la busqueda de otras opciones para colocar el melon, he buscado empresas que exportan este producto pero son muy pocas o quiza no la he encontrado en su totalidad si me pudieras informar sobre empresas o a quien acudir para buscar esa informacion seria genial, lo bueno es que cuento con tiempo aun pero no quiero esperar el ultimo momento para ponerme las pilas es por eso que quiero hacerlo todo muy organizado para no complicarme despues. si retomamos el tema solo seria en cuestion de precios pero para conversar de esa situacion seria mejor que te llame o me des alguna direccion para encontrarnos y mandarte algunas muestras! yo en unos dias cuelgo algunas fotos que tengo sobre el avance del cultivo. 
Saludos un abrazo

----------


## jrimac

Buenos días, soy representante de un grupo de productores de Aguaymanto y Granadilla; tambien estamos incursionando en el cultivo de tomate de arbol y la papayita serrana de la provincia de Huánuco, que estamos en busca de un mercado justo para estos productos que nos permita desarrollarnos de manera formal evitando la comercilalizacion tradicional.
Le felicito por la iniciativa, nos gustaria formar parte de su proyecto.   
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. José Rimac

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos días, soy representante de un grupo de productores de Aguaymanto y Granadilla; tambien estamos incursionando en el cultivo de tomate de arbol y la papayita serrana de la provincia de Huánuco, que estamos en busca de un mercado justo para estos productos que nos permita desarrollarnos de manera formal evitando la comercilalizacion tradicional.
> Le felicito por la iniciativa, nos gustaria formar parte de su proyecto.   
> Saludos cordiales 
> Ing. José Rimac

 Estimado José: 
El volumen de aguaymanto que compra tottus es bien bajo, pero de todas formas podríamos tratar de colocarlo junto a la granadilla, si es que logramos hacerles una buena oferta por ambos productos. Lamentablemente llevo ya casi 3 semanas sin mis dos computadoras con las que trabajo, así que no tengo en este momento las fichas técnicas conmigo para pasártelas. También debes de saber que no es fácil ingresar a Tottus, pues son exigentes con el producto y con el precio también; así que veremos cómo nos va en la negociación. 
Hoy espero poder recoger mi computadora principal para poder trabajar tranquilo, y ver estos tema con ustedes. 
También sería bueno que me pases toda la información del aguaymanto, porque estoy organizando una cartera de proveedores para poder atender pedidos importantes; sin embargo se me hace difícil cerrar con el aguaymanto y sólo he vendido una pequeña cantidad de aguaymanto en polvo hasta el momento. Pero como te digo, espero que algún día pueda juntarlos para atender a los clientes que me lleguen, porque ya tengo contacto con varios proveedores. 
Saludos

----------


## Corpotation Noubi Sac

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA  
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros     
buy and sell Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, papaseca,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, Maiz Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others      
Corporación Noubi Sac     www.noubisac.com/Products.pdf    www.noubisac.com/   
LORENZO NOLASCO CHUQUIRUNA    
E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com  
skype: lorenzonolasco  
Phone +51- 949 929 840  
 +51- 948 019 161   
+51- 976 304 562    
RPM *179840    
Ciudad: Trujillo Perú

----------


## Agronokike

Buenos dias Ing. Jose Rimac.me presentominombre es Enrique Rojas y inicie un foro sobre cultivo organico de aguaymanto que estoy tratando de seguir con continuidad, me interesa su proyecto de produccion, especificamente en todo lo que es cultivos nativos, algo que quiero replicaren la cuenca media del rio casma. Ojala pueda darme mas detalles e informacion de su trabajo. Atte Enrique Rojas

----------


## christianchj

Buenos dias Sr  Bruno Cilloniz  
Soy un productor de lechuga hidroponica en arequipa   y juliaca  actualmente estoy  abasteciendo wong y supermercados peruanos , quisiera saber con quien puedo contactarme para poder ingresar mi producto a tottus . hidronatur@hotmail.com
saludos cordiales  
 Christian Chavez Jasahui

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos dias Sr  Bruno Cilloniz  
> Soy un productor de lechuga hidroponica en arequipa   y juliaca  actualmente estoy  abasteciendo wong y supermercados peruanos , quisiera saber con quien puedo contactarme para poder ingresar mi producto a tottus . hidronatur@hotmail.com
> saludos cordiales  
>  Christian Chavez Jasahui

 Hola Christian: 
Te voy a pasar la ficha técnica a tu correo para que la revises y me pases tu propuesta, aunque si gustas podemos ir adelantando con una propuesta hecha completamente por ti, porque te confieso que tengo mucho más contacto con el comprador de frutas de Tottus, pero con el verduras se me hace un poco más complicado recibir respuesta.Por eso, sería bueno que me vayas pasando tu propia propuesta, ya que si ésta es competitiva, seguramente me responda para seguir adelante con la negociación.  
Saludos

----------


## JACKELINE MOYANO

HOLA,AUN SIGUE VIGENTE LA PROPUESTA?.ME DEDICO AL RUBRO DE LAS VERDURAS CHINAS Y CUENTO CON DISPONIBILIDAD DE COL CHINA,ZAPALLO ZUCHINI,PIMIENTOS,FREJOL GERMINADOS (BANDEJAS X 125,250,500 GRS),JOLANTAO,MIS PROVEEDORES SON LOS MISMOS AGRICULTORES,TAMBIEN OFRESCO VERDURAS PROCESADAS (CORTADAS) LISTAS PARA TALLARIN SALTADO EN PRESENTACION DE BANDEJA DE 1/2 KILO Y BANDEJA DE WANTANES RELLENOS CON POLLO O CARNE X 12 UNIDES.ME ENCUENTRO UBICADA EN LA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO.
SI ESTAS INTERESADO ME PUEDES ESCRIBIR AL CORREO MOYANO_BERRIO@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
El día viernes me voy a reunir con la gente de Tottus para ofrecerle algunos productos que tengo disponibles, así que sería bueno coordinar con los interesados, para ver si puedo cerrar con algunos de los productos que me puedan ofrecer ustedes. Me interesaría poder ofrecer maracuyá, sandía, cebollas, tomate, zanahoria, manzanas, y todos aquellos productos que tienen alta rotación, ya que la logística que se requiere para poder abastecer a Tottus, hace muy difícil las entregas de productos con poca rotación (por el alto costo del los fletes). 
Tengan en cuenta que Tottus paga a los 14 días, que se debe entregar en la jabas de Tottus y que mi empresa sería la que facturaría (ustedes me facturarían a mí)  
Saludos

----------


## Fundo Platanar

Bruno,
me interesa sobremanera el tema me gustaria que me envies la ficha tecnica. a Ferbantosal@gmail.com
gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno,
> me interesa sobremanera el tema me gustaria que me envies la ficha tecnica. a Ferbantosal@gmail.com
> gracias

 Estimado Fundo Platanar: 
Ya envié tu propuesta por el zapallito italiano, así que te aviso cuando me respondan en Tottus para ver si podemos cerrar con ellos tu producción. 
Saludos

----------


## Fundo Platanar

Hola Bruno,
Muchisimas gracias por la oportunidad, estaremos esperando

----------


## inger emy giles

Estimado Bruno Cilloniz; 
EStoy interesada en vender mi producto a Tottus, soy Ing agronomo de profesion y tengo campo de vid en Cañete proximamente a salir en cosecha uva reb globe y uva borgoña, se q esta ultima no se ve mucho en supermercados, pero si tiene la aceptacion del publico. He leido los requisitos que exige tottus, que publicaste y te pediria el favor que me facilitaras la ficha tecnica. Ademas estoy trabajando con la municipalidad de Huancaya, que pertenece la reserva paisajista nor yauyos cochas, produciendo lechugas hidroponicas, proximamente tomates y fresas y tambien estoy interesada en buscarle mercado a estos productos. Espero tus respuestas, gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno Cilloniz; 
> EStoy interesada en vender mi producto a Tottus, soy Ing agronomo de profesion y tengo campo de vid en Cañete proximamente a salir en cosecha uva reb globe y uva borgoña, se q esta ultima no se ve mucho en supermercados, pero si tiene la aceptacion del publico. He leido los requisitos que exige tottus, que publicaste y te pediria el favor que me facilitaras la ficha tecnica. Ademas estoy trabajando con la municipalidad de Huancaya, que pertenece la reserva paisajista nor yauyos cochas, produciendo lechugas hidroponicas, proximamente tomates y fresas y tambien estoy interesada en buscarle mercado a estos productos. Espero tus respuestas, gracias

 Estimada inger emy giles: 
Suena interesante lo que ofreces, y tu ubicación es adecuada para poder hacer una propuesta competitiva. Sin embargo, debemos cumplir con las exigencias de sus fichas técnicas y ser competitivos en cuanto a precio; pero es una opción de mercado segura que te permite trabajar con un cliente a largo plazo. En todo caso, es cuestión de negociar precios y condiciones, para ver si alguno de tus productos les parecen buenos y de precio competitivo. 
Te paso las fichas técnicas a tu correo y vemos los demás detalles. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## inger emy giles

Hola Bruno;
Por favor, te envio un correo a ver si me respondes para ver como avanzamos.
Saludos
Emy

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno;
> Por favor, te envio un correo a ver si me respondes para ver como avanzamos.
> Saludos
> Emy

 Hola Mireya: 
No te puedo presentar en Tottus si no tenemos una propuesta más concreta de qué podrías sembrar y a qué precios, para ver si estarían interesados en sentarse a ver los demás detalles. Sé que están interesados en contactarse con productores de cebolla, tomate o zanahoria, así que necesito que me digas qué cultivos son los que más dominan y a qué precio fijo crees que podrían abastecer durante todo el año, para presentarle la propuesta preliminar a los de Tottus. 
Saludos

----------


## inger emy giles

Estimado Bruno: 
Buenos días, tengo a disponibilidad lechugas hidróponicas para venta, como me es urgente poder comercializarla, acepto las condiciones que me propongas. Saludos  
Emy

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Buenos días, tengo a disponibilidad lechugas hidróponicas para venta, como me es urgente poder comercializarla, acepto las condiciones que me propongas. Saludos  
> Emy

 Hola Emy: 
Envíame fotos de tus lechugas hidropónicas y una propuesta de precios competitiva inicial para para darle un punto de partida a Tottus, y ver si estarían interesados. Si me dicen que el precio es alto, tal vez pueda conseguirte un precio que podrían pagar, pero igual debes pasar control de calidad y cumplir con las especificaciones que te hagan. 
Espero tu correo para ver si puedo hacer algo. 
Saludos

----------


## inger emy giles

Hola Bruno, una consulta; Tottus acepta las lechugas hidroponicas sin envase o necesariamente tienen que estar embolsadas, para poder definir el precio. Espero tu respuesta.  
Emy

----------


## jefferson05

Estimado Bruno,  
A principios de año te comente sobre mi interes de proveer de melon coquito a TOTTUS, estuvimos conversando al respecto pero debido a discrepancias con mis socios no llegamos a un acuerdo, ahora yo estoy sembrando solo y me interesa trabajar con una empresa seria! 
Te comento que las cosechas estaran listas para principios de enero, con altos volúmenes de producción, facilmente te puedo proveer durante todo el verano, espero llegar realmente a un acuerdo.  
Estare pendiente ante cualquier interes. 
Saludos Cordiales 
Jefferson Sobrino Alcocer
959693963 jeffer_zone05@hotmail.com

----------


## jefferson05

Estimado Bruno, 
Te adjunto mi Skype para una mejor conversación,  
Skype: jefferzone05 
Saludos,

----------


## IMPEXPATESCH EIRL

*Buenas Tardes Sr. Cilloniz:
Mi Nombre es William Torres, Tengo unas Hectareas de Ajos y Kion  y me interesa realizar negocios con Tottus ya que toda la produccion lo exporto y me interesa mercado local.
Cuente con nosotros para este proyecto 
Slds.
William Torres*

----------


## casilla666

estimado william torres : me interesa saber en que parte tienes tus cultivos de kion pero sobre todo de ajos, tal ves podria visitarte y ver tus productos 
y si  es posible podriamos hacer negocios , se que exportas tu produccion ,pero podriamos negociar tus descartes llamame al nextel 602*4251

----------


## MARCO ORTEGA

Estimado Bruno, 
Actualmente cuento con campos de mango variedad Edward y Kent en Piura, y en la selva central poseo campos de Cùrcuma (palillo) y Jengibre (Kion), todos estos productos los destino para la exportación, sin embargo cuento con producción que puede ser vendida al mercado local. 
Le dejo mi SKYPE marco.ortch
correo: mortega@kionexport.com.pe 
Atentamente
MARCO ORTEGA

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Buenas Tardes Sr. Cilloniz:
> Mi Nombre es William Torres, Tengo unas Hectareas de Ajos y Kion  y me interesa realizar negocios con Tottus ya que toda la produccion lo exporto y me interesa mercado local.
> Cuente con nosotros para este proyecto 
> Slds.
> William Torres*

  

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Actualmente cuento con campos de mango variedad Edward y Kent en Piura, y en la selva central poseo campos de Cùrcuma (palillo) y Jengibre (Kion), todos estos productos los destino para la exportación, sin embargo cuento con producción que puede ser vendida al mercado local. 
> Le dejo mi SKYPE marco.ortch
> correo: mortega@kionexport.com.pe 
> Atentamente
> MARCO ORTEGA

 Estimados William y Marco: 
Si gustan puedo pasar sus propuestas a los de Tottus, pero aprovecho en contarles que los volúmenes que mueven de kion y ajo son pequeños, así que no sé si el costo de los fletes les permitan ser competitivos. Les voy a enviar las fichas técnicas para que me coticen en principio 1 TM a la semana, para ver si les interesaría. 
También me acaba de contactar otro supermercado, así que les voy a ofrecer sus productos también, pero a mí me interesaría más ofrecer dichos productos a los mercados internacionales, o en todo caso, a las industrias aquí en el Perú, porque tengo contactos en plantas que podrían requerir mejores volúmenes. 
Hace un mes aproximadamente quise ofrecer ajo de exportación, pero por lo que pude averiguar, competir con China es muy complicado. El kion también me interesaría ofrecerlo a mis contactos afuera, así que sería cuestión de que me pasen toda la información necesaria (ficha técninca), precios FOB o EXW, y fotos para poder ofrecer los productos. 
En este momento me están pidiendo cotización de mango kent de exportación para enviar por avión a Inglaterra, así que también me gustaría saber si me pueden pasar precios FOB y ficha técnica. 
Me contacto con ustedes directamente para conversar sobre el tema. 
Saludos

----------


## GIAN CARLO LAZO

Estimado BRuno: 
Hola, mucho agradecere nos puedas enviar los documentos referidos a esta oportunidad comercial.  
De nuestra parte estamos especializados en Aguaymanto y Arándano Azul para el mercado nacional, aún por los volúmenes en crecimiento. 
Saludos cordiales, 
           Gian Carlo Lazo                   Cuba   *Grupo Expertos en Alimentos                 S.A.C. Calle                 Crnl. Arias                 Aragüez 138 Chorrillos
                Lima                     - Perú*  * RPM: (#) 967 666                   484
                  SKYPE:                   giancarlolazo  www.grupoexal.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado BRuno: 
> Hola, mucho agradecere nos puedas enviar los documentos referidos a esta oportunidad comercial.  
> De nuestra parte estamos especializados en Aguaymanto y Arándano Azul para el mercado nacional, aún por los volúmenes en crecimiento. 
> Saludos cordiales, 
>            Gian Carlo Lazo                   Cuba   *Grupo Expertos en Alimentos                 S.A.C. Calle                 Crnl. Arias                 Aragüez 138 Chorrillos
>                 Lima                     - Perú*  * RPM: (#) 967 666                   484
>                   SKYPE:                   giancarlolazo  www.grupoexal.com*

 Hola Gian Carlo: 
Sorry que no te haya respondido, pero se me pasó... Te comento que los volúmenes que mueve Tottus de ambos productos son mínimos, y tendrías que estar proveyendo a otros clientes en Lima para que tal vez pueda ser negocio este tema, por un tema de costos logísticos. Sin embargo, me interesa que hayas mencionado al arándano azul, porque me interesaría poder empezar a ofrecer este producto a mis contactos. Yo preferiría apuntar a exportarlos, pero también podemos apuntar a proveer ciertas industrias.  
Pásame toda la información de ambos cultivos que manejas y veamos las distintas posibilidades de mercado que tendría, para ver si podemos hacer negocio con alguno de ellos. 
Agrégame al skype para poder conversar. 
Estamos en contacto.

----------


## GIAN CARLO LAZO

Listo Bruno, coordinamos por interno  
Saludos

----------


## fbr.rodriguez

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz;
Si ahun sigue en pie el mensaje somos productores procesadores de aceituna en el valle de la Yarada-Tacna contamos con un buen stock para preparar pedidos a gran escala  
  I.C Felix Rodriguez
989081349/639*8327

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz;
> Si ahun sigue en pie el mensaje somos productores procesadores de aceituna en el valle de la Yarada-Tacna contamos con un buen stock para preparar pedidos a gran escala  
>   I.C Felix Rodriguez
> 989081349/639*8327

 Apareces en buen momento Félix: 
Tengo un bróker amigo que me está solicitando la siguiente información de aceitunas...  *Tienen aceituna verde rellena con pimiento, envases a granel.
Dejame saber precio FOB, volumen, tipo de envase(cilindros)calibres y fotos.* 
En todo caso, sí me interesa tener un contacto de aceitunas para ofrecer para exportación, ya que Tottus no demanda mucha aceituna, así que conversemos para conocer tu oferta y para ver qué posibilidades de negocio podemos trabajar en conjunto. 
Llámame para conversar al respecto. Abajo están mis datos. 
Saludos

----------


## danze

bueno tengo a disposicion limon piurano  y mango kent, algun interesado

----------


## fbr.rodriguez

Hola Bruno;
Disculpa la demora estado  en campo Como te comente no tengo aceituna verde por el momento pero estamos cosechando, estará listo para mayo, junio hablo de unas 20 toneladas entre todo los calibres, un amigo tiene para preparar pero le hablo de 3 a 4 toneladas, calibres 130/150 , 150/180 granel el envase es aparte. y negra me queda 10 toneladas ahun por calibrar si gustas podemos conversar del precio. 
Slds.

----------


## leoswald

Estimado Bruno:  Poseo 50 Ha. de terreno que pueden producir en forma mensual Yuca, maiz morado, frejol pardo, palta hass y fuerte; me agradaría me indique por correo privado (leoswald@hotmail.com) el precio de compra  de Super Mercados Tottus, a través de tu empresa, y bajo que condiciones.
Conozco el tema de los requisitos y por favor envía la ficha para su evaluación. 
Podemos reunirnos para planificar producción de acuerdo a requerimiento y compromiso de compra. 
Saludos.  Oswaldo (Yo vivo en Lima teléfono 995572827)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Oswaldo: 
Te cuento que yo me debo presentar con los precios a Tottus, para ver si a ellos les interesan las propuestas que les llevo, por lo que tú me tendrías que decir a qué precio ofrecer cada producto. El problema es que veo que los productos que puedes cultivar no tienen mayor demanda en Tottus, salvo tal vez la palta, porque piden poco volumen de los demás productos. 
Si te interesa hacerles una propuesta, debes considerar que ahora tienen su Centro de Acopio en el KM 48 de Panamerica Sur, por lo que tendrías que entregar allí los pedidos. El pago es entre 14 y 17 días aproximadamente. 
Saludos 
El pago es a 14 días

----------


## esparragosperu

todavia sige la oferta para ser proveedor de supermercados y con quien puedo entregar los requisitos que pide

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado, te cuento que estoy un poco retirado del tema y que hace tiempo que no veo nada con Tottus; e incluso no estoy viendo muchos temas de agronegocios, porque he tendido algunas malas experiencias con grandes, medianos y pequeños, que básicamente me han demostrado que en el sector pocos saben lo que es hacer negocios con seriedad. 
No estoy del todo retirado -aunque ganas no me faltan- y sigo viendo algunos temas donde tengo las cosas más avanzadas. En ese sentido, me podría interesar el tema de espárragos, pero de ninguna manera para supermercados, porque la demanda es muy baja y son medios abusivos con los precios que piden. 
Llámame para ver qué tienes y qué me puedes ofrecer, para ver si tengo mercado. Tengo una opción para comprar caja terminada de espárragos, con 50% de adelanto y 50% cuando salga la carga de la planta de proceso.  
Espero tu llamada. 
Saludos

----------


## Jose Moreno

Estimado Bruno, 
En noviembre nosotros vamos a procesar 250TM de uva red globe para exportación en Torre Blanca, km 80 Pan Norte Chancay. 
Podríamos hacer un programa para la uva que no califique para exportación y sí para Tottus. 
Espero tus comentarios,
Saludos 
Jose Camilo Moreno Jara
J&L AGROEXPORTACIONES S.A.C

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jose Camilo, si lo puedes traer al Km 38 de la Panamerica Sur, tal vez pueda mandarles un correo con tu propuesta para ver si me responden. 
No te prometo nada, porque hace tiempo que no veo temas con Tottus y porque estoy con poco tiempo por otros trabajos. 
Mándame un correo y te envío la ficha técnica. 
Saludos

----------


## Orlando

Saludos Sr. Cilloniz 
Le interesará mango criollo procedente de Piura?
RPM: #945055879

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Orlando, no veo negocios con Tottus hace una tiempo ya, pero puede interesarles a las plantas de pulpa con las que trabajo. 
Seguramente me vas a preguntar cuánto están pagando, pero prefiero empezar la negociación con una oferta tuya del mango puesto en Lima. 
Saludos

----------


## Orlando

Muy, bien. Pero me gustaría saber exactamente en que parte de Lima deseas la entrega o dame referencias aproximadas. eso me permitirá alcanzarte una buena cotización.

----------


## victorec

AMIGO COMO ESTA,LE SALUDA VICTOR ROJAS.ESTARE TRAENDO KION  EL 10 DE MAYO SI LE INTERESA  ESTE ES MI TELEFONO 999459284

----------


## WILLY RUIZ

ESTIMADO SR. CILLONIZ 
ESTAMOS INTERESADOS EN SER PROVEEDORES DE FREJOL CANARIO VARIEDAD "CENTINELA" MUY COTIZADO EN LOS MERCADOS DE CHINCHA, ICA Y LIMA, LA IDEA ES PROVEER DIRECTAMENTE A LOS SUPER MERCADOS COMO TOTTUS, REPRESENTO A LA ASOCIACIÓN DE PRODUCTORES AGROPECUARIOS "EL PALTO FRONDOSO" DEL VALLA DE HUAYTARÁ HUANCAVELICA, NUESTROS PROUDCTOS PRINCIPALES SON PALTA HASS Y FUERTE PERO EN LOS MESES DE MARZO Y ABRIL Y FREJOL DURANTE TODO EL AÑO, ESPERAMOS QUE PODAMOS ESTABLECER CONTACTOS COMERCIALES.
SALUDOS.
ING. WILLY RUIZ A. willyruiz1@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ESTIMADO SR. CILLONIZ 
> ESTAMOS INTERESADOS EN SER PROVEEDORES DE FREJOL CANARIO VARIEDAD "CENTINELA" MUY COTIZADO EN LOS MERCADOS DE CHINCHA, ICA Y LIMA, LA IDEA ES PROVEER DIRECTAMENTE A LOS SUPER MERCADOS COMO TOTTUS, REPRESENTO A LA ASOCIACIÓN DE PRODUCTORES AGROPECUARIOS "EL PALTO FRONDOSO" DEL VALLA DE HUAYTARÁ HUANCAVELICA, NUESTROS PROUDCTOS PRINCIPALES SON PALTA HASS Y FUERTE PERO EN LOS MESES DE MARZO Y ABRIL Y FREJOL DURANTE TODO EL AÑO, ESPERAMOS QUE PODAMOS ESTABLECER CONTACTOS COMERCIALES.
> SALUDOS.
> ING. WILLY RUIZ A. willyruiz1@gmail.com

 Estimado Willy: 
Podríamos ver si encontramos mercado afuera para el frijol que me ofreces, porque Tottus mueve un volumen muy pequeño y hace tiempo que no cierro nada con ellos. Ahora trabajo más proveyendo a exportadoras, o si estás en la capacidad de ofrecer precio FOB, podemos buscar compradores afuera. 
Escríbeme a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe y pásame la información para ver si podemos arrancar a ofrecer tu producción. 
Saludos

----------


## coppiña

hola soy enrique camayo ore   represento a la cntral  de productores de piña de la provincia de satipo-junin, nos gustaria sumarnos a su emprendimiento  con nuestra produccion de piña esperamos alguna novedad al respecto

----------


## xebec

Hola que tal a todos, estoy en busca de obtener datos de los acopiadores,productores,mayoristas de fruta de lima y barranca, es para una investigaciòn con fines comerciales.por favor espero su pronta respuesta

----------


## bernardo andre

Estimado Bruno voy a sembrar Camote Morado en Ica. Me interesa lo de las ventas a tottus.  quisiera mas información. slds. Atte BERNARDO DONAYRE

----------


## anderson victoriano

*Buenas Noches Sr. Cilloniz,* Mi nombre es victoriano potesta hammerly y quiero formar parte de la familia de Tottus,  soy productor de granadilla  y mi familia es mayorista de durazno uva ciruela en el mercado de frutas , con lo que así la venta sería mas directa, esperando formar lazos más fuertes de negocios me despido. *cel 984264925  correo coffefrances@hotmail.com*  *victoriano potesta h,*

----------


## anderson victoriano

*Buenas noches  Sr. Cilloniz,* Mi nombre es victoriano potesta hammerly y quiero formar parte de la familia de Totus, soy productor de granadilla colombiana, esperando formar lazos más fuertes de negocios me despido.  *victoriano potesta h
cel 984264925
correo   coffefrances@hotmail.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, en este momento me están solicitando proveedores de verduras. Los interesados pueden contactarme para enviarles las fichas técnicas para que puedan enviar sus respectivas cotizaciones. 
- Precios puesto en Centro de Acopio en Lima, o en algún Tottus de provincias.
- Se despacha en las jabas de Tottus, por lo que hay que recogerlas para poder entregar, o se pueden alquilar a S/.0.07 x día.
- Pago a 14 días, a través de mi empresa que está registrada como proveedora.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## anderson victoriano

Estimado Bruno
solo estan necesitando proveedores de verduras ? soy productor de granadilla colombiana, espero su respuesta seria un plaser trabajar con ud,  
victoriano potesta hammerl

----------


## adolfo42

Hola Bruno:
Tengo 40 TM de carbòn de curapau y algarrobo, en Arequipa, podrìamos  venderles   envasados  en bolsas  de Tottus, segùn  indicaciones de ustedes.  Precio  1.20 mas  IGV el kilo.
escribir a  : mislagropecua_aqp@hotmail.com    o llamar al fono  RPM  # 854333 Adolfo Centi Flores.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, recién encontré un tiempo para responderle a las personas interesadas en abastecer a Tottus que se han comunicado conmigo en estos días. La idea es tratar de cerrar con los productos básicos de la canasta familiar, ya que son esos productos lo que mueven grandes volúmenes. Como les comentaba, en este momento me están pidiendo verduras principalmente (tomate, zanahoria, cebolla, papa, camote, etc), pero no tengo problema en presentar también sus propuestas de frutas si es que hubieran interesados. 
Cualquier cosa me escriben por acá o a mi correo, indicando el producto que quieren comercializar, para pasarles la ficha técnica para que puedan cotizar. 
También me están pidiendo por otro lado, si puedo contactar a proveedores que tengan puesto en el mercado de frutas. Esto es para otro supermercado más pequeño, que va a empezar a comprar directamente en el mercado de frutas. Los productos que más les interesan son: mandarina, palta fuerte, granadilla, mango edward, durazno, manzana israel y delicia. 
Saludos  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## pmoisesne

bueno tardes , soy productor de Aceituna, cebolla , ajos, quinua blanca y camote , cuento con 5 a 6 Has. en la zona de Bella Union-Acari Arequipa.
Saludos.
Pedro Nuñez
RPC-980743848 pmoisesne@hotmail.com

----------


## johnny

*Estimado* *Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero * *Deseo formar parte de su grupo de proveedores, soy de trujillo, estoy por cosechar culantro y lechugas orgánicas (hidroponicas), y pienso tener otros productos como rucula, apio y etc. Espero se pueda ingresar.  
Saludos.   *

----------


## Jcordero2014

Hola, Estoy buscando cebolla rosada, somo exportadores, contactanos jcorver2014@gmail.com

----------


## Max Herrera

Buen dia estimado,
Actualmente tengo cebolla roja camaneja en la zona de san andres, pisco, aproximadamente 40 toneladas listas para cosechar, espero pronta respuesta.
Saludos. 
Max Herrera
RPM: #961 920 450
entel: 981 326 372 mherrera@emperatriz.com.pe

----------


## foonature

vendo harina de maca, cebada, trigo, quinua, camu camu, aguaymanto y otros productos naturales

----------


## enul2000

> Estimada inger emy giles: Saludos   
> Suena interesante lo que ofreces, y tu ubicación es adecuada para poder hacer una propuesta competitiva. Sin embargo, debemos cumplir con las exigencias de sus fichas técnicas y ser competitivos en cuanto a precio; pero es una opción de mercado segura que te permite trabajar con un cliente a largo plazo. En todo caso, es cuestión de negociar precios y condiciones, para ver si alguno de tus productos les parecen buenos y de precio competitivo. 
> Te paso las fichas técnicas a tu correo y vemos los demás detalles. 
> Gracias y saludos

 Estimado Bruno estoy en un proyecto de implementar un invernadero hidroponico, Favor de remitirme a mi correo las fichas técnicas de cultivos hidropónicos (Pimiento, pepino holandez, tomate Sherry y lechugas)E-mail: erickugaz@hotmail.com 
agradeciendo de antemano. 
saludos 
Erick

----------


## jomar49

soy un productor de maca en la zona de junin y cerrro de pasco, tengo en stock 20 toneladas de maca seca en todo tipo de colores (amarilla-morada-negra) y en los tamaños de 1ra- 2da y 3ra. cualquier consulta o cotizacion este es mi numero 995551921
joel huamani Ochoa 
saludos.

----------


## SILVIAEM

Buenas Tardes,
Somos productores de papa, en la variedad de "canchan" y "unica" para consumo. Estamos en la ruta al norte. Nuestra ubicación es en Huaura(Huacho),-Carretera Sayán. 
Mi correo es silviaem23@hotmail.com 
Muchas Gracias,

----------


## hervasse

Hola. Buen tema el del foro. Quisiera saber si todavía existe esta cadena de comercialización con Tottus. Pues voy a arrendar 4 has en Chancay y estoy viendo que sembrar, para ello estoy buscando compradores que me puedan informar que cultivo van a necesitar en los próximos meses para crear una cadena de comercialización. Por allí me dijeron camote morado, pero no me aseguran la compra de toda la producción. Espero alguna respuesta. Gracias y saludos. 
Jorge M.
Ing. Agrónomo
email: hervasse@hotmail.com

----------


## jpereda789

Buen dia. 
estoy interesado en abastecer lechuga hidroponica a supermercados en trujillo o chimbote. 
Gracias. 
Contacto: 943453222
Jesus Pereda

----------


## STEGAPERU

buenos dias 
soy proveedor de espinaca directamente de la zona de cultivo, tambien tenemos col, coliflor, brocoli,perejil, etc contamos con factura favor ponerse en contacto

----------

